# Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten



## Hexe_Mol (19. Mai 2010)

auf wunsch div. forenmitglieder  hab ich hier mal eine kleine "fotogalerie" meiner bepflanzten wurzeln und stammstücke zusammen gestellt. 

ein kleines stück "oller baumstamm" habe ich mit einem purpurglöckchen, silberfrauenmantel und einer polsternelke bepflanzt. normalerweise liegt es auch am teichufer, derzeit musste es dem bach-anbau weichen. 

 

an einer stelle des teichufers habe ich diesen alte stammstück im wasser als notausstieg für schiffbrüchige tiere befestigt und mit einer hauswurz-bepflanzten wurzel und teppichsedum kombiniert:

 

im vorgarten kaschiert dieses stück baumstumpf den abwasserübergabeschacht, bepflanzt mit porzellanglöckchen, tripmadam, mauerpfeffer, kleinem __ steinbrech und hauswurzen:

     

div. wurzeln und stammstücke, teilweise am teichufer, aber auch entlang der wege, an einer wegkreuzung und an anderen stellen im garten verteilt. bepflanzt habe ich sie mit verschiedenen sorten sempervivum, sedum, saxifraga, rhodiola u. ä.

      
     

mein ganzer stolz hat sogar einen namen!  *knorz* wartet derzeit mitten in der bachbau-steingarten-kiesufer-baustelle darauf, dass es um ihn herum endlich "schön wird". 

       

am noch-baustellen-ufer des bachs wird dieses stammstück seinen platz finden und dem netten angler als bequemer sitzplatz dienen. allerdings habe ich gestern festgestellt, dass er noch deutlich zu hoch liegt, da muss also noch erde drunter weg und ganz zum schluss wird der angler dann so befestigt, dass er auch ohne stein im rücken stabil sitzt. 

   

sorry für die teilweise nicht so tolle foto-qualität, aber leider war petrus nicht bereit, mir anständiges foto-wetter zu spendieren, ich war ja schon heilfroh, dass ich für einige fotos eine kurze phase des "nur-nieselregens" nutzen konnte. :beten


----------



## Casybay (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Anja,SUPER,
Hut ab vor soviel Kreativität.
Da tun sich ganz neue  Ideen auf. Wo bekommst Du all die Knorze her, und sind die alle am Teich zuverwenden?


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hi Anja,

gefällt mir ausnehmend guuuuuuut 

Man(n) soll halt nicht alles zu Ofenholz verarbeiten...


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Servus Anja

Möchte mich Carmen zur Kreativität anschliessen 

Genial ... wo du das alles heraus zauberst 

Freue mich schon, wenn mein Teich fertig ist, einige deiner Ideen auch bei mir umzusetzen zu können 
Baum- und Astwerk sammel ich ja schon fleissig


----------



## sister_in_act (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo


das sieht einfach megatoll aus.

ich hatte das auch am alten teich damals, aber leider wurde der *knorz* dann ganz faulig und  mir bröselte alles nach und nach in den teich
nimmst du ein besonderes holz oder grad was kommt?
ich hatte buche und eiche damals.

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Conny (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo,

das sind aber supertolle Ideen, die du da umgesetzt hast 
Woher findest du das Holz?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,

Wunderschön verwunschen Deine Hölzer und Wurzeln! 

_(__Zum Glück erhebst Du kein Copyright darauf, also kann ich die Idee abkupfern!!)_


Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## paper (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Toll, deine Ideen, sieht super aus!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



vielen 1000 dank für soviel virtuelles lob! 



Casybay schrieb:


> Wo bekommst Du all die Knorze her, und sind die alle am Teich zuverwenden?




knorz habe ich vor 6-8 wochen zufällig an nem waldrand ein paar km entfernt entdeckt. da gibts so ne "rumpelecke" wo immer wieder gartenbesitzer das entsorgen, was sie als gartenabfälle ansehen. wir haben dort nach steinen für den bachbau gestöbert und dabei hab ich ihn zufällig entdeckt. halb im laub vergraben, noch mit rindenfetzen usw.. sah er nicht wirklich schön aus. göga hat auch ganz ungläubig gefragt, "was willst du denn mit dem häslichen knubbel?" geschält, zurechtgesägt, geölt und bepflanzt findet er ihn aber auch "cool". 
er bleibt da liegen, wo er jetzt liegt, allerdings soll aus dem baustellendurcheinander drum herum der kiesbeet-steingarten-bereich werden. dort findet dann auch noch eines der kleineren bepflanzten stammstücke seinen platz am bachufer. 



sister_in_act schrieb:


> nimmst du ein besonderes holz oder grad was kommt?




ich nehme kein weichholz, sondern versuche - wenn ich denn die möglichkeit habe - langlebigere holzsorten wie eiche, __ esche, __ kastanie oder so zu verwenden. aber es ist leider schon so, dass die lebensdauer irgendwann zu ende gehen wird und ich dann neue stücke bepflanzen muss.



Conny schrieb:


> Woher findest du das Holz?




eine "standardfundstelle" habe ich nicht, ich gehe bzw. fahre eben sehr aufmerksam an waldrändern usw.. entlang und halte die augen offen. natürlich sind auch nicht alle stücke innerhalb von einer woche gefunden worden, sondern so innerhalb der letzten 10 monate (da habe ich, als nebenan ne esche gefällt wurde, das erste teil bepflanzt, inzwischen bin ich wohl süchtig. :shock ).
bei 2-3 stücken war von natur aus schon ne öffnung im holz vorhanden, die ich eben entsprechend "pflanztauglich" erweitert habe, wieder andere waren "ganz normale holzstücke", die ich mithilfe dir. sägen, bohrmaschine, stechbeitel und co erst "bepflanzbar" machen musste.



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Zum Glück erhebst Du kein Copyright darauf, also kann ich die Idee abkupfern!!




den copyrightstempel siehst du nur nicht, weil er auf der unterseite der wurzeln angebracht ist.   
aber ich dachte immer, ein forum wäre zum austauschen von ideen da, also freue ich mich, wenn meine fotos dir als "ideenvorlage" dienen können. natürlich wollen wir dann von deinen ergebnissen auch fotos sehen, das ist ja wohl klar! 

@ helmut: wo bleiben die aktuellen fotos von deinem teichumbau??? 

soo, ich hoffe, ich habe keine frage überlesen, ansonsten einfach nochmal erinnern bitte.


----------



## Sigridkira (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
die bepflanzten Wurzeln finde ich auch eine tolle Idee.

Allerdings hatte ich auch Wurzeln im Teich, in der Flachwasserzone. Darüber bin ich mit meinem Fischhändler zu sprechen gekommen, der meinte ich soll die Wurzeln sofort aus dem Wasser nehmen, die schaden der Wasserqualität sehr, die Fische könnten sterben.
Er meinte das könnte man nur mit Mangroven-Wurzeln machen, da diese nicht faulen.

Ich bin da kein Experte, aber vielleicht könnte sich dazu jemand äussern da dazu mehr weiß?

Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## Hexe_Mol (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Sigridkira schrieb:


> der meinte ich soll die Wurzeln sofort aus dem Wasser nehmen, die schaden der Wasserqualität sehr, die Fische könnten sterben.




und wer nimmt in der natur die wurzeln aus dem wasser, damit die fische nicht sterben? 

ehrlich gesagt, zweifle ich doch am wahrheitsgehalt dieser aussage, zumal ich auch keine "wurzeln", sondern nur das stück baumstamm als tiernotausstieg *im* wasser habe und fische haben wir auch keine.  wenn ich aber so sehe, wieviele __ frösche, __ molche und co bereits in unseren ja noch sehr "jungen" teich eingezogen sind und dass wir superklares wasser haben (ok, fadenalgen sind da, aber die sind bei nem teich, der gerade mal nen paar monate in betrieb ist ja normal), dann kann die wasserqualität auch nicht sooo schlecht sein denke ich. 

hat sich der händler denn auch dazu geäussert, warum und wieso holzstücke schlecht für die wasserqualität sein sollen?


----------



## Sigridkira (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
wie gesagt ich bin da kein Experte, ich war dann eben nur verunsichert und habe meine Wurzeln in die Sumpfzone getan. 
Er hat mir da etwas von Nitritumwandlung erzählt, aber ich dachte mir eben, vielleicht gibt es hier jemand, der mehr dazu sagen kann. 
In der Natur ist halt auch viel mehr Wasservolumen vorhanden, als in einem Gartenteich.
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## Eugen (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hi Sigrid

ich habe seit etlichen Jahren Wurzeln im Teich (Hart- u. Weichholz)
gut,Fische hab ich keine.
Aber wie eine Wurzel etwas mit Nitritumwandlung zu tun haben könnte  ist mir vollständig schleierhaft.

Edith sagt mir noch: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten. oder Händler handle mit Fischen.


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Ich habe in meinem alten Teich auch jede Menge Wurzeln und Aststücke gehabt - lange Jahre, und da ist keinem Fisch was passiert. Allerdings habe ich die frischen Äste erst eine Zeitlang gewässert, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das so sein muß, hat mir mein Bauchgefühl gesagt.

Ich habe meine großen Blumenschalen am Teich auch immer jeweils  auf einem alten Baumstumpf zu stehen gehabt, leider sind diese mit der Zeit auch zerbröselt und neue finde ich einfach nicht, obwohl ich ja im Wald wohne. Und die Äste, die da so rumliegen, zerbröseln leider auch schon beim Aufheben .
Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte (habe ja mal eine Zeitlang floristsiche Gestecke verkauft), dass man Rebwurzeln nehmen könnte, aber die sind nocht so preiswert wie Holz aus dem Wald, aber auch nicht sooo teuer.

Aber einölen????? Und dann ins Wasser damit? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so vorstellen, auch wenn da keine Fische im Teich sind. Wüßte aber auch nicht, wie man das Holz haltbarer machen könnte, auch Eichenstämme sind bei mir schon gebröselt ...


----------



## Dodi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,

hast Du sehr schön gemacht mit der Bepflanzung! 
Am besten gefällt mir "Knorz". - Machen sich allesamt gut im Garten/am Teich.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Majaberlin schrieb:


> Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte (habe ja mal eine Zeitlang floristsiche Gestecke verkauft), dass man Rebwurzeln nehmen könnte




stimmt, das könnte evtl ne etwas haltbarere alternative sein. wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiss, ob es diese rebwurzeln auch in so groß gibt?  je nach teichgröße passt ja nicht jede wurzel- oder stammgröße für ein harmonisches bild.



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Aber einölen????? Und dann ins Wasser damit? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so vorstellen, auch wenn da keine Fische im Teich sind.




ich glaube, das ist schlicht ein missverständnis.  eingeölt habe ich leidglich knorz, also den ganze "großen dicken wurzelknubbel", der mit den hauswurz- usw.. sachen bepflanzt im zukünftigen kiesbeet liegt. alle anderen stamm- und wurzelstücke sind unbehandelt und das "olle stück baumstamm", das halb im teich liegt natürlich auch. das kann man ja ohne gigangtischen aufwand alle paar jahre durch nen neues stück ersetzen. zumal es auch eher für die anfangsphase gedacht war bzw. ist, denn wenn alle uferbereiche erstmal fertig gestaltet und bepflanzt sind, ist ein extra notausstieg wohl nicht mehr nötig.



Dodi schrieb:


> Am besten gefällt mir "Knorz"




ja, in den bin ich auch total verliebt  und ich bin schon mega-gespannt, wie er wirkt, wenn denn der steingarten- kiesbeet-bereich drumherum fertig ist.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Tolle Idee,

könnte von mir sein


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



> eingeölt habe ich leidglich knorz, also den ganze "großen dicken wurzelknubbel", der mit den hauswurz- usw.. sachen bepflanzt im zukünftigen kiesbeet liegt



Ach so, danke für die Aufklärung, ich meinte, ich hätte den im Wasser liegen sehen und damit dann automatisch im Teich .


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
Deine Bilder sind sehr ansprechend.
So einen "Knorz" werden wir uns auch besorgen, DER gefällt mir auch allerbest!
Womit hast Du den denn eingeölt?


----------



## Candira (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Das ist ja wunderschön! toll

Ich habe im Garten 2 riesige Baumstümpfe, die so ungeschickt stehen, daß man sie nicht 
ausbuddeln kann.  

Nun werde ich Deine Ideen mal aufgreifen und sie mit Pflänzchen verschönern!


----------



## Doris (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja

einfach genial deine Ideen mit den Wurzeln.  Mein Favorit ist allerdings auch der "Knorz".
Ich denke, ich werde  uns  auch mal unsere  Baumwurzel bestücken.

Aber sag mal, was mir so aufgefallen ist: 
Auf einigen Bildern (Bild 2 und 9) sieht es so aus, als wenn die Ufermatte direkt mit einem Stück Holz beschwert auf der Erde liegt, bzw. mit der Erde in Berührung kommt. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann wird dir einiges an Wasser über die Ufermatte abhanden kommen. (von wegen Kapillarsperre)


----------



## Hexe_Mol (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Womit hast Du den denn eingeölt?




ich habe ihn erst mit einem farblosen "holzöl" (gabs im frühjahr in irgendnem discounter, also kein "markenprodukt"  ) richtig "satt" eingepinselt, damit sich das holz möglichst gut "vollsaugt". 2 tage später habe ich ihn dann mit ebenfalls farblosem wetterschutz-holzgel (auch "discounter-marke") noch "endbehandelt". 




Candira schrieb:


> Ich habe im Garten 2 riesige Baumstümpfe, die so ungeschickt stehen, daß man sie nicht ausbuddeln kann.




prima, wenn meine ideen, gleich noch ein "gartenproblem" bei dir lösen können! 

alternativ könntest du dir evtl auch eine *stubbenfräse* ausleihen und die dinger ca. 10-20 cm unterhalb der erdoberfläche abfräsen. danach erde drüber und rasen, blumenbeet oder was auch immer anlegen. das haben wir auch bei 2-3 baumstümpfen in unserem garten gemacht. 
allerdings hat die sache ein paar haken: du solltest um den baumstumpf herum ca. 1 m "arbeitsraum" haben, damit du mit der stubbenfräse, deinen füßen usw.. nicht gerade irgendwelche sensiblen pflänzchen killst. ach ja: wenn du ein wochenende lang stubben gefräst hast, dann tun dir so die arme weh, dass du kaum noch ne kaffeetasse halten kannst und deine oberarmmuskeln würden arnold schwarzenegger vor neid erblassen lassen!  aber die hässlichen dinger sind verschwunden. 



Doris schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, was mir so aufgefallen ist:
> Auf einigen Bildern (Bild 2 und 9) sieht es so aus, als wenn die Ufermatte direkt mit einem Stück Holz beschwert auf der Erde liegt, bzw. mit der Erde in Berührung kommt.



wenn das so aussieht, dann ist mir zumindest auf bild 2 ja eine einigermaßen harmonische ufergestaltung gelungen, es ist nämlich nicht so.  die wurzel liegt auch nicht direkt auf der ufermatte, sondern diese ist nur wenige mm darunter "festgeklemmt" und zwar mit leicht drunter rausschauendem folienrand, eben um die sogwirkung zu verhindern. inzwischen ist das hellgrüne teppichsedum schon so gut gewachsen, dass es diesen übergang sehr gut kaschiert. an einigen stellen habe ich versucht, mit wenig holzhäcksel den folienrand unsichtbar zu machen, mal schauen ,ob das ne "lösung" sein kann, oder ob da noch ne andere idee her muss. 

auf bild 9 der uferbereich ist noch gar nicht endgültig fertig, deswegen schaut da die folie auch noch so "blöd" raus. aber wir haben den teich ja erst im oktober 2009 angelegt und da wir hier sehr leichten sandboden haben, wurde der überstehende folienrand ganz bewusst den winter über belassen, falls sich irgendwo ein bereich "setzen" sollte. nun habe ich dieses frühjahr angefangen, die feinarbeit am ufer zu machen, bin aber dank sch**** wetter und eklig kaltem wasser noch lange nicht durch.  nichts desto trotz dankeschön für den hinweis!  ich werde auch weiterhin drauf achten, dass ich keine "saugrüssel" entstehen lasse! 

ich habe aber gestern auch schon überlegt, wie das wohl mit der saugwirkung so ist, wenn pflanzen ,die ich ausserhalb der ufermatte in die erde pflanze (wie z.b __ pfennigkraut, teppichsedum oder ähnliche "kissenpflanzen") dann nicht nur leicht über die ufermatte drüber hängen, sondern die ausläufer dort wurzeln. dann wäre ja quasi ein teil der pflanze in der erde verwurzelt, ein teil auf der ufermatte. ob da wohl auch nen kapillar-problem entsteht?


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Das wird wohl der Fall sein! Das hatte ich in meinem alten Teich auch. Ich hatte da ca. 60 cm vom Teichrand weg so eine Art __ Feuerdorn gepflanzt. Der hat sich so ausgebreitet, dass er mit den Wurzeln unter die Teichfolie und mit den Zweigen in den Teich gewachsen ist und so immer schön dafür gesorgt hat, dass dem Teich Wasser entzogen wurde.
Deshalb habe ich mich jetzt für einen Ufergraben entschieden und hoffe, das Problem so dann niciht mehr zu haben (aber sicher irgendwelche anderen Probleme, die ich jetzt noch nicht kenne ).
Sag mal, das Teppichsedum, wächst das auch auf der feuchten Ufermatte?

Ach ja - den Uferrand unter der Folie, hast du da einfach den Boden so gelassen oder ist da was drunter (Beton o.ä.)?


----------



## Candira (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> alternativ könntest du dir evtl auch eine *stubbenfräse* ausleihen und die dinger ca. 10-20 cm unterhalb der erdoberfläche abfräsen. danach erde drüber und rasen, blumenbeet oder was auch immer anlegen. das haben wir auch bei 2-3 baumstümpfen in unserem garten gemacht.
> allerdings hat die sache ein paar haken: du solltest um den baumstumpf herum ca. 1 m "arbeitsraum" haben, damit du mit der stubbenfräse, deinen füßen usw.. nicht gerade irgendwelche sensiblen pflänzchen killst. ach ja: wenn du ein wochenende lang stubben gefräst hast, dann tun dir so die arme weh, dass du kaum noch ne kaffeetasse halten kannst und deine oberarmmuskeln würden arnold schwarzenegger vor neid erblassen lassen!  aber die hässlichen dinger sind verschwunden.




Wir haben 2 Tage lang mit schwerem Gerät 5 Baumstubben ausgebuddelt, da die Baumfräse bei denen jämmerlich versagt hat :evil














2 Stümpfe stehen leider so dicht am Zaun zum Nachbarn, daß buddeln und fräsen nicht möglich ist, ohne daß der Zaun völlig kaputt geht. 
Also werde ich das Beste draus machen und beide in die Gartengestaltung einbeziehen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Ups, DAZU kann man wirklich "schweres Gerät" sagen, alle Wetter!
Wir haben vor Jahren 3 solcher Stümpfe von Hand im Vorgarten ausgebuddelt, das nahm mehrere WE in Anspruch. Schweres Gerät konnte nicht eingesetzt werden, da die Abwasserrohre quer durch den Vorgarten an die Kanalisation "irgendwo" langliefen. Die Gefahr, diese dann massiv zu beschädigen, war einfach zu groß.
Und tatsächlich, ein solcher Baumstumpf, hatte seine Wurzeln fest um das "große Abwasserrohr" geschlungen. Es mußte mit Fuchsschwanz vorsichtig gesägt werden, daß es heile blieb. 
Das "Arbeitsloch" war riesig, 2 große Männer standen bis zur Hüfte drin.
Bin ich froh, daß solche Aktionen heute nicht mehr vonnöten sind!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Sag mal, das Teppichsedum, wächst das auch auf der feuchten Ufermatte?




DAS ist eine sehr gute frage!  bisher habe ich das nur an einer stelle so dicht am ufer (bild 2) und ich habe gerade nochmal geschaut, es hängen zwar "triebe" über den rand auf die ufermatte und kaschieren so den rand schön, aber ohne jede anstalten zu wurzeln bisher. hoffentlich bleibt das auch so! 
da ich meine "insel im bach" mit diesem teppichsedum bepflanzen möchte, hoffe ich mal, dass diese eher trockenheitsliebende pflanze nicht unbedingt interesse hat, in die ufermatte (oder wie bei der insel in die kokosmatte) zu wurzeln. bei __ pfennigkraut und co wird es da wohl schon etwas anders aussehen.  wobei die ufermatten die wir haben, nur sehr schwach zu saugen scheinen und insgesamt "ziemlich trocken" bleiben. da stellt sich mir schon fast wieder die frage, ob das bei nem teich dieses volumens und der ja durchaus auch vorhandenen natürlichen verdunstung überhaupt ins gewicht fällt.  ne wirkliche antwort auf die frage, habe ich aber bisher ehrlich gesagt nicht und mit kokosmatten habe ich noch überhaupt keine erfahrung. 



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ach ja - den Uferrand unter der Folie, hast du da einfach den Boden so gelassen oder ist da was drunter (Beton o.ä.)?




beton haben wir nur für das fundament des stegs verwendet, ansonsten überhaupt nirgends, da ich in oder am rand eines natur-biotop-teiches (was es ja mal werden soll), fehl am platz finde.  und ehrlich gesagt fällt mir auch kein einziger grund ein, warum ich unter die teichfolie beton machen sollte. bei nem schwimmteich, nem teichrand der mithilfe von trittplatten begehbar werden soll o. ä. sieht es sicher anders aus, aber das ist bei uns ja nicht der fall.



Candira schrieb:


> 2 Stümpfe stehen leider so dicht am Zaun zum Nachbarn, daß buddeln und fräsen nicht möglich ist, ohne daß der Zaun völlig kaputt geht.
> Also werde ich das Beste draus machen und beide in die Gartengestaltung einbeziehen.




stimmt in so einem fall muss man wirklich "irgendwie das beste draus machen" und da bietet es sich schon an, die stubben mit "pflanzmulden" zu versehen und ähnlich wie meine wurzeln zu bepflanzen.  ich bin schon auf die ersten fotos gespannt *mitzaunpfahlwink*


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



> da ich in oder am rand eines natur-biotop-teiches (was es ja mal werden soll), fehl am platz finde.  und ehrlich gesagt fällt mir auch kein einziger grund ein, warum ich unter die teichfolie beton machen sollte.



Bei uns soll es ja auch eher ein Naturteich werden, aber es macht schon Sinn, den Uferrand zu befestigen. Das haben wir nämlich bei unserem alten Teich auch nicht gemacht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Boden unter der Folie mit der Zeit nachgegeben hat und die Folie so "hohl" lag, was nicht gerade angenehm war, wenn man Arbeiten am Teich vornehmen mußte. Und dazu dient ja die Befestigung des Uferwalles, damit man von da aus auch mal an den Teich kommt, ohne aber das Ufer zu beschädigen, bei unserem märkischen Sandboden ist der Uferrand ohne darunterliegende Befestigung nämlich ziemlich empfindlich. Und den Beton unter der Folie sieht man ja nicht und über die Folie kommt dann noch die Ufermatte, also der Beton ist wirklich nicht zu sehen und dient lediglich der Stabilisierung des Randes.


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Servus Uferrand- und Teichgestalter



> wobei die ufermatten die wir haben, nur sehr schwach zu saugen scheinen und insgesamt "ziemlich trocken" bleiben. da stellt sich mir schon fast wieder die frage, ob das bei nem teich dieses volumens und der ja durchaus auch vorhandenen natürlichen verdunstung überhaupt ins gewicht fällt .  ne wirkliche antwort auf die frage, habe ich aber bisher ehrlich gesagt nicht und mit kokosmatten habe ich noch überhaupt keine erfahrung.



Meine Gedanken zur Kapillarsperre oder Saugsperre:

Wir hatten bei unserem Ex-Schwimmteich zwei Rabatte, einmal gelbe Sumpfiris und einmal __ Lilien (ich merke mir den Namen einfach net )
 
links und rechts der Brücke
Diese standen anfangs ausserhalb der Saugsperre ... mit der Zeit wuchsen aber Wurzeln ins Wasser ...
Damalige Überlegung .... lassen oder die Wurzeln kappen 
Ich ließ sie wachsen, denn ob ich die Pflanzen gießen muß oder ob ich den Wasserverlust im Teich auffülle, kommt sich fast aufs selbe raus. Das "fast" deshalb, weil ich nimmer ans gießen denken muß, die Pflanze nimmt sich selbst was sie braucht 
Nur, den Pflanzen ist das warme, Nährstoff angereicherte Wasser bei weiten lieber, als das kalte Trinkwasser aus der Leitung .....
Nebeneffekt .... der Teich wurde im Sommer nicht zu warm und ein geringer Teilwasserwechsel schadet auch net.

Ergo, ich würde mir über eine bewußte (wissentlicher Wasserverlust) "nicht" Saugsperre keine Gedanken machen ... ich weiß ja wo ich das Wasser im Teich verliere 

Zum Thema Holz im Teichwasser ...
Habe nie einen Gedanken verloren, ob schädlich oder nicht 
         

.... denke aber es kommt auch auf die Teichgröße bzw. aufs Teichvolumen an


----------



## Hexe_Mol (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> bei unserem märkischen Sandboden ist der Uferrand ohne darunterliegende Befestigung nämlich ziemlich empfindlich. Und den Beton unter der Folie sieht man ja nicht und über die Folie kommt dann noch die Ufermatte, also der Beton ist wirklich nicht zu sehen und dient lediglich der Stabilisierung des Randes.




bisher haben wir damit keinerlei probleme, aber es kommt wohl auch auf die gestaltung des uferprofils und die "steile" der teichwände an, denke ich mal. 

was den beton angeht, geht es mir auch weniger um die frage der sichtbarkeit, sondern darum, dass es ein fremdkörper in der natur ist und noch dazu ein sehr giftiger (zementpulver ist "giftiger" als jeder unkrautvernichter) und ich sowas in meinem naturnahen gift-freien garten nur dann akzeptiere, wenn es absolut keine alternative dazu gibt. 



Digicat schrieb:


> ich merke mir den Namen einfach net




wenn mich meine trüben augen nicht gar zu sehr täuschen, dann sind das * taglilien / hemerocallis* 



Digicat schrieb:


> Ergo, ich würde mir über eine bewußte (wissentlicher Wasserverlust) "nicht" Saugsperre keine Gedanken machen ... ich weiß ja wo ich das Wasser im Teich verliere




klasse einstellung! die gefällt mir!  
auch da spielt natürlich das teichvolumen eine rolle. bei nem 800 liter teich fällt so nen wasserverlust ganz anders auf, als bei 30.000 oder mehr litern und ein leicht steigender und fallender wasserstand ist doch auch natürlicher als "eine höhe die mit gewalt gehalten werden muss". 



Digicat schrieb:


> Zum Thema Holz im Teichwasser ...
> Habe nie einen Gedanken verloren, ob schädlich oder nicht




ehrlich gesagt hab ich das bis zu dem hinweis hier gestern auch nicht getan.  ich habe auch in meinem mini-kräuterteich (quasi ne "badewanne für __ brunnenkresse") und in meinem kleinen vorgartenteich (fertigbecken) notausstiegs-holzstücke liegen (entsprechend kleiner als im großen teich natürlich) und da noch nie wirklich drüber nachgedacht. 

vielen dank für die wunderschönen fotos! wenn mir an unserem teich mal solche bilder gelingen, dann bin ich zufrieden! 

sooo und jetzt werde ich ne regenpause nutzen und mal nen spaziergang durch den urwald nebenan machen, evtl findet sich ja das eine oder andere stück holz


----------



## Erdmuta (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Boah, Klasse superschöne Ideen 

Wie machst du denn die Pflanzen fest?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo uta 



Erdmuta schrieb:


> Wie machst du denn die Pflanzen fest?




ich nutze entweder vorhandene risse, spalten, vertiefungen im holz, die ich mir als "pflanzmulden" erweitere, oder wenn sowas nicht vorhanden ist, mach ich mir (je nach größe) mit lochsäge & stechbeitel entsprechende vertiefungen, diese fülle ich mit erde und dort pflanze ich die pflanzen rein. gerade sedum, sempervivum und ähnliche sukkulente pflanzen benötigen ja sehr wenig erde, da verwende ich beim pflanzen oft die rückseite eines alten löffels, um gut in schmale ritzen usw.. rein zu kommen. bei dem "staudenstamm" war von natur aus ne recht schöne mulde vorhanden, deswegen konnte ich da auch "richtige stauden" reinpflanzen.

leider war mein "beute-spaziergang" heute nicht wirklich erfolgreich,  aber wenigstens nen dicken ast, der sich als wasserauslauf eignen könnte, habe ich mitgebracht.


----------



## Erdmuta (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*


Du hast das so schön kaschiert, dass es auf einigen Bildern wirkt, als ären die Pflanzen aufgeklebt.
Wir haben so ein Prachtexemplar vor den Garten mit Hilfe 5 kräftiger Helfer deponiert. Mal sehen, wie ich Männe überzeugt kriege, dass die unbedingt bei uns wieder rein muss, weil das Gewicht nicht  von schlechten Eltern ist


----------



## Fluni81 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Huhu!
Seeeehr interessantes Thema...ich bin ja Garten-, Teich-, und Pflanzneuling
Welche Pflanzengattung kann man gut in solche Hölzer setzen? Sowas wie Steingartenpflanzen? Muß ja was sein, was nciht  viel Erde benötigt...Nimmst du Blumenerde, oder Mutterboden?
gruss antje


----------



## Hexe_Mol (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

guten morgen 



Fluni81 schrieb:


> Welche Pflanzengattung kann man gut in solche Hölzer setzen? Sowas wie Steingartenpflanzen? Muß ja was sein, was nciht  viel Erde benötigt...Nimmst du Blumenerde, oder Mutterboden?




an pflanzen nehme ich hauptsächlich sempervivum (hauswurz), niedrige sorten sedum (fetthenne), polstersedum (mauerpfeffer) __ steinbrech (saxifraga) und ähnliche sukkulente "fleischig" wirkende steingartenpflanzen (sternwurz, rosenwurz usw... die sind alle ähnlich und sehen für den laien eigentlich aus wie hauswurz).
erde nehme ich keinen normalen mutterboden, das liegt aber daran, dass der bei uns zu 90% aus sand besteht und mir schlicht wieder aus den schmalen öffnungen, spalten usw... rausrieseln würde.  deswegen nehm ich da meistens ne mischung aus blumenerde & bisschen mutterboden (also sand  . wenn ich gerade keine gekaufte blumenerde da habe, dann mische ich kompost mit "alter kübelerde" (also erde die aus pflanzkübeln raus kam, weil die nährstoffe weitgehend verbraucht waren) und gartenboden. 

die von mir aufgezählten pflanzensorten sind alle ziemliche "hungerkünstler" und kommen sehr gut mit wenig nährstoffen, aber nicht so gut mit zuvielen nährstoffen klar. wichtig ist für die hauptsächlich, dass sie nicht zu nass haben, also relativ leichte erde bzw. gute wasserablaufmöglichkeiten haben.

uta, ich bin schon gespannt, was aus deinem "knubbel" wird. den kann ich mit umgedreht (also die große schnittfläche, die derzeit oben ist, als standfläche) und nach etwas "schönheitspflege" bepflanzt auch gut vorstellen!


----------



## Erdmuta (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Was bin ich jetzt froh, dass uns das Ding noch keiner wegen dem Gewicht umgesiedelt hat.
Ich habe im Köpflein auch schon die tollsten Ideen. Die ehemaligen Wurzeln bringen ´ne Menge Phantasie zum Vorschein


----------



## Erdmuta (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Ein Hallöchen an alle 

Dank Töchterchen haben wir die Wurzel im Garten. Hoffe nur, dass die Bandscheiben mich in Ruhe lassen 
Nun kann ich sie in Ruhe bearbeiten


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo,

zum Thema Holz und Wasser:
Das habe ich heute in einem Wildpark gesehen, im Teich des Fischotter- Geheges.
 

An meinem Teich habe ich auch noch ein wenig mit Wurzeln die Ufermatten kaschiert:
 

Das mit den bepflanzen Baumstämmen probiere ich auch mal aus.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

naaabend 

uta, ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf die ersten fotos vom werdegang deiner wurzel 

hier hat jetzt die staudenwurzel ihren platz am bachufer gefunden...

 

und auch der "anglerstamm" ist mitsamt seinem beSITZER an ort und stelle gelandet


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

..ich bfind eine Ideen total klasse..leider regent es heute...aber wenn es trockener ist, dann werde ich in den Wald um die Ecke stapfen und nach Totholz suchen...wahrscheinlich am Besten kein morsches Holz oder?

gruss antje


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

guten morgen antje 



Fluni81 schrieb:


> .wahrscheinlich am Besten kein morsches Holz oder?


stimmt, je "frischer" desto besser, sprich desto länger hast du freude an deinen bepflanzten wurzeln bzw. stamm- oder aststücken. ich nehme kein holz, was schon länger liegt, angegammelt, stark vergraut oder wurmlöchrig ist, da lohnt sich der aufwand nicht. 

ich habe immer ein sehr aufmerksames auge darauf, ob irgendwo bäume gefällt werden (z.b weil nen haus gebaut werden soll, aber auch sonst wird ja gerade im zeitigen frühjahr und im späten herbst immer mal irgendwo der eine oder andere baum gefällt) oder ob irgendwo ein grundstück beräumt (sprich "baufrei" gemacht) wird. gerade bei letzterem fallen dann schöne wurzeln an), evtl hast du ja auch einen "2 straßen weiter nachbarn", der ne garage bauen will und dafür einige sträucher oder nen baum entfernen muss? aber auch sonst entdeckt man immer wieder tolles holz, wenn man einfach mit offenen augen durchs dorf und die natur läuft bzw. radelt.  ich bin hier schon öfter mitm fahrrad nach hause gekommen, das rad schiebend und nen "halben baum" über gepäckträger, sattel und den halen lenker hängend. 

oft gibt es auch am rand eines ortes oder einer garten-siedlung irgendwo eine "rumpelecke", wo viele gartenbesitzer ihre vermeintlichen gartenabfälle entsorgen. in so einer rumpelecke habe ich knorz gefunden, aber auch schon die tollsten pflanzen von __ hosta über berge von narzissenzwiebeln bis hin zu phlox habe ich dort ebenso eingesammelt, wie den einen oder anderen schönen stein.


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Huhu!

Das ist mal ne gute Idee..ein Dorf weiter gibt es so eine "Rumpelecke"

Naja, mit Pflanzen kenn ich mich noch nicht sooo gut aus..ich vermute, ich würde bestimmt Unkraut mitnehmen und für tolle Pflanzen halten

gruss antje


----------



## Calla (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja, 
deine Baumwurzeln sehen wirklich super aus. Freue mich eine Seelenverwandte gefunden zu haben, denn ich bin auch schon auf die Idee gekommen, doch so spektakulär wie deine sind meine nicht. Besonders Knorz ist natürlich mein Favorit.
Mein Mann lästert schon, wenn ich wieder mit einem Stück "Totholz" von einem Spaziergang wieder komme, wobei bei uns das Holz finden nicht so einfach ist, denn ich wohne an der Ostsee und da gibt es nicht so viel Wald.
Liebe Grüße
Martina


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo martina 



Calla schrieb:


> Mein Mann lästert schon, wenn ich wieder mit einem Stück "Totholz" von einem Spaziergang wieder komme,




 das kommt mir sooo bekannt vor  meiner hat auch immer sprüche marke, "wir müssen undbedingt mal wieder nen lagerfeuer machen" auf lager 

natürlich konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen, gestern noch ne neu bepflanzte wurzel und eine, die bisher keine wirkliche "heimat" hatte ans neue bachufer zu legen..... die erste gefällt mir an der stelle schon supergut, bei der zweiten muss ich mal sehen, ob sie da bleibt oder wenn der steingarten-kiesbeet-bereich angelegt wird, noch umzieht.


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Die beiden sehen ja schon wieder ganz toll aus!

Ab morgen gibt es im Kaufland Teppichsedum, Topf 1,-- EUR, da werde ich mich dann mal mit eindecken. Mich noch sachkundig über die Bedürfnisse der Pflanzen machen und dann schauen, wo ich sie unterbringe (notfalls müssen sie auch erstmal zwischengelagert - ähm -gepflanzt werden, weil wir ja mit der Gartengestaltung noch nicht so weit sind.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Mich noch sachkundig über die Bedürfnisse der Pflanzen machen und dann schauen, wo ich sie unterbringe (notfalls müssen sie auch erstmal zwischengelagert - ähm -gepflanzt werden, weil wir ja mit der Gartengestaltung noch nicht so weit sind.




sonnig, relativ trocken und guter wasserabzug (was ja in der märkischen sandkiste nicht wirklich nen problem darstellt  ), ansonsten sind die unkompliziert und anspruchslos. 

1€ ist wirklich nen klasse preis,  schade, dass wir kein kaufland in der nähe haben


----------



## Erdmuta (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Die ersten Versuche haben wir schon hinter uns
Aber freiwillig lässt sich das Teil nicht die Pelle abziehen, ist ganz schön hartnäckig, dat Teilchen.
An manchen Stellen blutet die Wurzel noch recht stark, obwohl sie schon über ein Jahr aus der Erde ist. Allerdings haben wir sie jetzt erst einmal so positioniert, dass von unten keine Feuchtigkeit mehr rankommt.


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Danke Anja, ich habe mich da aber vertan, es gab Sempervivum! 3 verschiedene Sorten. Sehen alle total niedlich aus. Ja schade, dass du so weit weg wohnst  - auch vom nächsten Kaufland . Manchmal lohnt sich der Einkauf dort.


----------



## Erdmuta (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hi an alle

so sieht die Wurzel an "land" aus. 
Auf dem einen Bild ist zu erkennen, dass man beim Rausholen nicht sehr zimperlich war 
Da sieht sie ganz schön abgefressen aus.
Wenn wir diese Seite allerdings nach unten legen, schaut es nicht mehr so düster aus. Nur stelle ich mir ernsthaft die Frage, wie ich diese Stelle bearbeiten kann? So richtiges Werkzeug habe ich nicht, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaalso noch nicht. Wird ja ein neues Hobby, und da wird sicherlich das ein oder andere Werkzeug benötigt.

@Anja 
mit was für handelsüblichen Werkzeug rückst du den Dingern auf die Pelle?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

guten morgen 

uta, liegt die wurzel auf dem zweiten foto denn so, wie sie später auch liegen soll? 
auch wenn das gute stück beim rausreissen etwas gelitten hat, der sieht doch schon klasse aus! 


bist du dir denn sicher, dass du die rinde entfernen möchtest?  ich schäle meine wurzeln in den seltensten fällen, bzw. habe es eigentlich nur bei knorz getan, da er schon zu 70% nackt war und die verbleibende rinde aussah wie nen flickenteppich.  evtl könntest du auch die eine oder andere "schramme", die deine wurzel schon abbekommen hat nutzen, und zu ner pflanzmulde erweitern?

zum werkzeug: 
die pflanzöffnungen arbeite ich je nach größe mit sägen (für die grobform die elektrischen, sprich handkreissäge, stichsäge, elektrofuchsschwanz) oder bei kleinen wurzeln mit hammer und stechbeitel (das ist so ne art "meissel" für holz) heraus, die feinarbeit dann mit stechbeitel, feile und wenn es sich anbietet auch mal mitm schwingschleifer. aber ich versuche, so wenig wie möglich zu verändern und soviel wie möglich "natur" zu belassen, das macht meiner meinung nach den ganz besonderen charme aus, ist aber natürlich geschmackssache.

wenn du die rinde wirklich entfernen möchtest, würde ich mal an ner kleinen stelle versuchen, ob du mit stechbeitel, ner kleinen handsäge und evtl nem ollen küchenmesser (damit schäle ich meine weidenruten für die staudenstützen  ) weiter kommst. oft ist es so, dsas die rinde leicht ab geht, wenn man mal nen anfang hat, aber es gibt auch holzarten, da muss man wirklich jeden cm "loskämpfen" und das ist ne heidenarbeit! normalerweise lässt sich rinde auch besser entfernen, nachdem man die gesamte wurzel für nen paar tage in wasser gelegt hat. aber gerade ei so großen stücken sorgt es natürlich für reichlich zusätzliches gewicht und wer hat schon nen eimer, in den so ein "monster" rein passt? 

ich bin gespannt wie es mit dir und der wurzel weitergeht, bitte weiterhin viele, viele fotos!


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Ganz verrückte Sache, bei einem Freund von mir letzte Woche gesehen:

Er hat einen Baumstamm hergenommen (wohlgemerkt in senkrechter Position, nicht liegend!!!), Löcher senkrecht gebohrt und einzelne Sempervivum-Rosetten in die Löcher gesteckt!
Bin mal gespannt wie das wird. Fand ich eine sehr orginelle Idee (leider bisher ohne Bild).

Ich selbst bepflanze Wurzeln meist mit Sempervivum oder Orostachys.
Mit der Zeit macht sich das recht gut.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Echinopsis schrieb:


> Er hat einen Baumstamm hergenommen (wohlgemerkt in senkrechter Position, nicht liegend!!!), Löcher senkrecht gebohrt und einzelne Sempervivum-Rosetten in die Löcher gesteckt!




DAS ist ja auch mal ne coole idee!  und wie hat er den baumstamm in senkrechter position fixiert? wie hoch war er etwa? 
falls du jetzt denkst, ich wäre neugierig: dem ist nicht so, ich bin nicht neugierig,nur wissbegierig! 




Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ich selbst bepflanze Wurzeln meist mit Sempervivum oder Orostachys.Mit der Zeit macht sich das recht gut.




ohne beweisfotos glauben wir dir das nicht!  2


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

 Anja,

das war ein Baumstamm, welcher gerade abgesägt war. So hat er ihn einfach aufgestellt.
Ich werde von meinen Wurzeln mal Bilder machen, habe immer mal was umgestaltet oder "runtergeschmissen" und neu gemacht. Mal sehen was ich finde zum knipsen


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Das hört sich auch interessant an1 Ich habe gerade 6 kleine Töpfe Sempervivum gekauft, könnte mir das auch gut vorstellen. Gedeiht das auch im Halbschatten (davor stehen Bäume und Sträucher)?


----------



## Erdmuta (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

@ Anja, auf dem 2. Bild sieht man nicht so richtig, wie versandet die Wurzel schon ist, bzw. mittlerweile war. Dank den massenhaften Regens geht es nun wohl etwas besser ab. Den oberen Bereich haben wir so gut es ging schon abgerindet. Ohja, das ist ´ne Menge Arbeit. 

ABER: wer das Eine will, muss das Andere mögen  , so lautet die Devise .

Wie wir sie nun genau legen, wissen wir noch nicht so recht. Wird dann wahrscheinlich vor Ort entschieden, wenn sie fertig ist.

@ Maja, Sempervivum wächst bei mir sowohl als auch. Momentan explodieren sie auch so richtig. Ich habe welche im Steingarten, der liegt in praller Sonne, sofern sie mal zum Vorschein kommt 
und welche mit nur morgentlicher kurzer Sonneneinwirkung, ansonsten liegen die permanent im Schatten.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



tja, jetzt wollte ich gerade mal nen kurzen streifzug durchs outback nebenan machen und schauen, ob ich noch 2-3 äste, wurzeln usw.. finde, ausnahmsweise nicht zum bepflanzen, sondern in den bach rein.  aber mama ente führt gerade ihre zwergenmannschaft zum morgenspaziergang aus, also muss ich wohl warten, bis die kinderstunde beendet ist. 

maja, der nachteil bei sempervivum im schatten ist, dass viele sorten sehr stark vergrünen, da sie zum "ausfärben" viel sonne benötigen.


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Servus Anja

Und wo ist das Foto der Zwergentruppe


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

guten morgen helmut 



Digicat schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Foto der Zwergentruppe




das ist leider gar nicht so einfach.  direkt nebenan ist ja eine wildnis aus see, sumpfgebiet, auenwald, fließ usw.... und dort ist der wildwuchs aus gras, brennnesseln, und ähnlichem soo hoch, dass man auf den fotos die zwerge einfach nicht sieht. 

ich hab letzte woche bestimmt 1 stunde an unserem gartenzaun gestanden und versucht entenkinder zu fotografieren. aber selbst ich, finde sie auf den fotos nicht wieder, obwohl ich weiss, wo sie rumpurzelten. :shock


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Das ist ja super hinter Eurem Gartenzaun Anja .... 

Naturpur 

Auch wenn ich nicht die "Kleinen" jetzt erkennen kann .... aber irgendwann hast sie im "Kasten" 

Danke für den Versuch .....


----------



## Casybay (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
einfach traumhaft die Natur bei Euch


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



da ist mir doch heute jemand hinterhergelaufen und wollte uuuuuunbedingt mit   

   

gögas liebevoller kommentar: "irgendwann bepflanzt du auch noch die kloschüssel" !  

und dieses moosige stück baumstamm wollte auch unbedingt mit ...


----------



## Erdmuta (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Die sehen wieder mal schick aus. , hätte ich auch nicht allein gelassen.
Wir kommen so langsam vorwärts. 
Behandelst du alle Holzteile oder nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo uta 

entschuldige bitte die späte antwort, ich hab deine frage eben erst entdeckt.



Erdmuta schrieb:


> Die sehen wieder mal schick aus. , hätte ich auch nicht allein gelassen.




hier fühlt frau sich doch gleich verstanden und muss sich keine dummen sprüche über bepflanzte kloschüsseln anhören! 



Erdmuta schrieb:


> Behandelst du alle Holzteile oder nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen?




mit ausnahme von knorz habe ich alle bepflanzten wurzeln & stammstücke unbehandelt verwendet, meistens auch mit rinde, eben wie es sich angeboten hat.


----------



## Erdmuta (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> hier fühlt frau sich doch gleich verstanden und muss sich keine dummen sprüche über bepflanzte kloschüsseln anhören!



Ich versteh dich voll und ganz 
suche ich doch auch immer nach irgendwelchen gagischen Dingern, die alte Schubkarre durfte schon ihre Funktion neu überdenken 

die Rinde von unserer Wurzel lässt sich mal gut und mal weniger gut abmachen
wenn wir sie gedreht haben, mache ich mal ein Bild von dem Ausmaß der kaputten Stellen
ici weiß mir eigentlich keinen Rat, wie ich das präpariert kriege,
eigentlich müssten diese Stellen ab, aber über solch schweres Geschütz verfüge ich nicht
unser mittlerweile angeschaffter elektrischer Fuchsschwanz ist damit hoffnungslos überfordert


----------



## Padis (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Teichbesitzer,

habe auf vielen Bildern Holz am und im Teich gesehen. Besonders Helmut sein
Ex-Teich hat mich stark beeindruckt. 
Da ich gerade mitten im Frühjahrsputz bin und meinen Teich etwas natürlicher gestallten möchte meine Frage: Was für Holz ist geeignet und worauf muss ich besonders achten ?

Vielen Dank

Thomas


----------



## MarioNino (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Thomas

Ich spreche hier mal aus der Sicht eines Aquarianers.
Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast, in Deiner Nähe einen Bach oder Fluß zu haben, schau am besten dort mal.

Gibt oftmals viele abgestorbene Wurzeln, welche ins Wasser reichen. 
Musst nur ein paar Dinge beachten:
Kein Nadelgehölz, die Harze bekommen vielen Wasserbewohnern nicht.
Die Wurzel sollte nicht morsch sein, sonst zerfällt sie Dir bald im Teich.
Und der Bach/Fluß sollte möglichst sauber, mit einer vielfältigen Flora und Fauna versehen sein. So stellst Du halbwegs sicher, Dir keine Schadstoffe irrtümlich in den Teich einzubringen.

LG Mario


----------



## Hexe_Mol (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo thomas 



MarioNino schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier mal aus der Sicht eines Aquarianers.




und ich schliesse mich mal aus der sicht der naturteichbesitzerin an. 

nadelhölzer nehme ich ins wasser oder in den sumpfbereich auch nicht, ebensowenig wie schon morsches holz, weil man daran einfach nicht lange freude hat. natürlich sind auch irgendwie behandelte hölzer (ob nun irgendwelche lasierten, geölten, lackierten oder wie auch immer behandelten holzteile, oder die "berühmt-berüchtigten" eisenbahnschwellen) tabu, sondern eben "natur pur". 

was die holzart angeht bin ich - von eben den nadelhölzern abgesehen - relativ unerschrocken.  wenn ich gerade die möglichkeit habe, passendes hartholz wie __ esche oder buche zu bekommen, dann nehme ich es gerne, aber auch kastatnie, div. weidenarten (die ja in der natur auch sehr gerne am rand des wassers oder im flachbereich wachsen), __ ahorn und ähnliches habe ich schon verwendet.

bei einem 500-liter-miniteich mit 5 goldfischen drin würde ich wohl auch bei jedem stück holz lange hin und her überlegen, in wieweit es dem teich nutzen oder schaden könnte, bei meinem relativ großen naturteich ohne fischbesatz, sehe ich das nicht so dramatisch. 

ach ja......... eiche habe ich bisher nicht verwendet, einerseits mangels passendem angebot, andererseits bin ich mir da aber auch nicht sicher, weil ja angeblich irgendwelche gerbsäure enthalten ist...  allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das bei eiche & walnuss nur im laub enthalten ist, oder auch im holz?


----------



## Padis (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antworten. Gott sei Dank hab ich gefragt, habe noch gerodete Eibenwurzeln und wollte diese nutzen, leider Nadelgehölze.
Werde mich mal auf die Pirsch machen, soll ja auch ins Bild passen.
Nochmal vielen Dank.

Liebe Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Göttingen

Thomas


----------



## Dodi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Moin!

@ Anja:


> ach ja......... eiche habe ich bisher nicht verwendet, einerseits mangels passendem angebot, andererseits bin ich mir da aber auch nicht sicher, weil ja angeblich irgendwelche gerbsäure enthalten ist...  allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das bei eiche & walnuss nur im laub enthalten ist, oder auch im holz?



Natürlich ist die Gerbsäure *im* Holz enthalten - bitte denk mal an all die schönen Weinfässer!
Besonders bekannt sind da ja die begehrten Barrique-Fässer, wo Rotweine ausgebaut werden und auch die Fässer aus verschiedenen Hölzern, in denen die Italiener ihren Balsamico-Essig reifen lassen. Hier kommt es besonders auf das Holz an, welches Geschmack an die Flüssigkeiten abgibt.


----------



## MarioNino (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Jetzt mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage von wegen der Gerbsäure.
Sind Kois darauf nicht gut zu sprechen, oder weshalb wird Gerbsäure bei Teichen eher gemieden?
Wegen der etwas dunkleren Wasserfärbung?

Sorry ist Off Topic, aber passte irgendwie grad


----------



## Hexe_Mol (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



MarioNino schrieb:


> Sind Kois darauf nicht gut zu sprechen, oder weshalb wird Gerbsäure bei Teichen eher gemieden?
> Wegen der etwas dunkleren Wasserfärbung?




das ist ne gute frage  ich hab das bisher wohl eher ausm bauchgefühl heraus so gehandhabt  zumal ich weder kois noch sonstige fische habe

aber der hinweis von dodi mit den weinfässern ist klasse,  , darauf hätte ich auch selbst kommen können, zumal ich ein halbes weinfass als miniteich habe, dort war die ersten monate das wasser recht dunkel und roch immer nen bisschen nach rotwein , aber inzwischen hat sich das gegeben und den im fassteich wohnenden __ schnecken hat das rotweinschorle scheinbar geschmeckt und auch evtl vorhandene gerbsäure nicht geschadet.


----------



## MarioNino (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Gerbsäuren werden ja von vielen Aquarianern bewußt eingesetzt.
Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminalia_catappa#Medizinische_Nutzung

LG Mario


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Nachdem ich nun auch längere Zeit nach "Altholz" gesucht habe und schon die Pflanzen gekauft hatte, ist nun meine "Gesamtkunstwerk"  auch fertig. Na ja, bis heute morgen. Da fand meine Yenni, dass das doch nicht so gut aussieht und holte alle Pflanzen da wieder raus :evil. Eben wollte ich Foto machen und da sah ich die Bescherung. Also dieser Hund!!! agrrrrhhhh  - sie ist jetzt 4 1/2 Jahre alt, aber hat nur Unsinn im Kopf. Wenn ich irgendwas frisch eingepflanzt habe, darf sie eine Woche nicht alleine im Garten bleiben, sonst buddelt sie alles wieder aus . Na ja, zum Glück hat sie diesmal wenigsten die Pflanzen heil gelassen und so habe ich sie wieder frisch eingesetzt. Ich hoffe, dass sie nicht allzugroßen schaden genommen haben, sind ja eigentlich recht robust. Der Standort ist jetzt vorübergehend, bis der neue Teich dann fertig ist und kommt dann an seinen endgültigen Platz am Ufer.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

huhu maja 

das sieht doch schon richtig superklasse aus!   

du wirst sehen, im laufe der zeit bekommt man nen auge dafür, welches holz sich eignet und welches nicht, letztes jahr hatte ich immer noch das gefühl, "der ganze walt ist voller holz, aber nichts passendes dabei" und jetzt springt mich das zeug regelrecht an und ruft "bitte nimm mich mit und bepflanz mich"   

sind das die "preiswert-hauswurz" ausm kaufland?  wenn ja, dann waren die ihren preis 3x wert!


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Ja Anja, das sind die Pflanzen, die waren richtig gut bewurzelt und man konnte sie schon mehrfach teilen, ich bin auch froh, sie mitgenommen zu haben. Hätte ruhig noch mehr mitnehmen sollen ... . Na ja, beim nächsten Mal weiß ich Bescheid.

Ich guck jetzt auch immer nach Holz ... gibbet hier ja genug, aber ich kann ja nicht alles zwischenlagern , also wart ich noch ein wenig, bis ich dann mit meinem Teichrand richtig loslegen kann .


----------



## Erdmuta (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Jepp, ich habe mich vorsorglich auch schon mit den Pflanzen eingedeckt


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



mir ist da mal wieder was übern weg gelaufen... 
das gibt den ständer für mein neues, selbst gebautes vogelhaus mit bepflanztem dach


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Wow, das sieht ja klasse aus!

Da bin ich ja gespannt, wie das aussieht, wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## Erdmuta (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

also ich hätte auch kein Problem, wenn mir sowas mal über den Weg laufen sollte


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Majaberlin schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja gespannt, wie das aussieht, wenn es fertig ist!




ich hab den wink mitm zaunpfahl schon verstanden 
so sieht es aus, wenn es fertig ist:


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Wow Anja, das sieht echt tolle aus! Du hast da wirklich ein Händchen für!
Ich glaube, ich muß mich mal als Lehrling bei dir einfinden !


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich muß mich mal als Lehrling bei dir einfinden !




das ist überhaupt kein problem. so weit ist es ja nicht und für nette gartenfreunde gibts hier immer frischen kaffee. 

mir ist da vorhin doch tatsächlich ne "pflanzrindenschale" mit ständer nachgelaufen 

 

den "hübschen obi-eimer"  bitte wegdenken, der verschwindet, sobald der betonsockel trocken ist und das "mini-hauswurz-hochbeet" bekommt seinen platz im steingarten.


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



> das ist überhaupt kein problem. so weit ist es ja nicht und für nette gartenfreunde gibts hier immer frischen kaffee.



Juhuuuuuuuuuu!
Anja, das Angebot nehmen wir bestimmt mal an! Das alles in natura zu sehen, ist natürlich super!

Was dir da aber auch immer so nachläuft - einfach klasse! Da muß man aber wirklich auch den Blick dafür haben, ich hätte das Ding bestimmt andersrum gestellt - und das wär dann nix besonderes gewesen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
die "Pflanzschale mit Ständer" finde ich sehr gelungen.
Bin schon gespannt auf ein Bild, wenn sie denn ihren endgültigen Platz in Deinem Garten gefunden hat.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



irgendwie lässt sich ein kiesbeet total schlecht fotografieren, das wirkt auf den fotos lange nicht so schön, wie in natura


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

DAs glaub ich dir gerne Anja, das sieht man ja, da weiß man gar nicht, wo die "Schale" aufhört und das Kiesbett anfängt. 
Aber ich habe eine rege Fantasie  und kann mir das schon gut vorstellen! Aber in natura ist das bestimmt der Hammer, davon bin ich überzeugt!


----------



## Chrima (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
Würde gerne das Thema wieder aufnehmen
Wollte nur mal wissen ob das alles Regenfest ist,oder schwemmt der regen alles weg??
Und es gab schon lange keine Bilder mehr von der Teich-neu-gestaltung 

LG Tina


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo tina 



Chrima schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal wissen ob das alles Regenfest ist,oder schwemmt der regen alles weg??




bisher haben die wurzeln ebenso wie das bepflanzte vogelhaus und auch die "rindenschale mit fuß" auch die heftigsten platzregen schadlos überstanden. 
lediglich von dem feinen rindenmulch, mit dem ich die "lücken" im vogelhausdach abgedeckt habe, hat es einen teil raus gewaschen. das ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, da die wurzen und sedums prima wachsen und die freien flächen daher sowieso immer kleiner werden. 



Chrima schrieb:


> Und es gab schon lange keine Bilder mehr von der Teich-neu-gestaltung



momentan verändert sich da auch wenig. der bach mit dem angrenzenden kies-steingarten-bereich ist fertig, das stück "rosengartenufer" immer noch provisorisch, da ich jetzt erst im september wieder rosen pflanzen kann und am teich selbst gabs ja sowieso nur noch kleine veränderungen, "hier ein stück stamm", "da ein stück rinde" oder so. aber wenn petrus es mal wieder gut mit uns meint, gibts wieder neue fotos, versprochen. 

einstweilen hab ich mal wieder einige "komische sachen" mit hauswurz u. ä. bepflanzt, auch wenn es diesmal keine stämme und wurzeln sind 

       

diese beiden "dunkelroten keramiktröge" waren schon fast auf dem weg in dem müll...... wer erkennt, was das wirklich ist, bzw. mal war?


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja, das sieht mir irgendwie nach einer Styropor-Verpackung aus , die du farblich gestaltet hast.
Auf jeden Fall bist du wirklich sehr kreativ und alle deine Pflanzbehälter sind wirklich sehr hübsch und ansprechend!


----------



## Chrima (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja
Bei Dir wird wohl alles Bepflanzt??
Mach weiter so und bevor ich das nächste Gefäß in den Müll haue seh ich 
es mir noch mal ganz genau an

LG Tina

( Freut mich, das scheinbar nicht nur ich, ein Schneckenproblem habe)


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Majaberlin schrieb:


> das sieht mir irgendwie nach einer Styropor-Verpackung aus , die du farblich gestaltet hast.




stimmt, das waren mal so styropor-fischkisten, die ich schon fast wegwerfen wollte.  mit dem acryllack angemalt sehen sie fast wie keramik aus und ich überlege schon, wo ich noch mehr von diesen kisten her bekommen könnte, an der wegkante im vorgarten wäre noch platz lala1



Chrima schrieb:


> Hallo Anja
> Bei Dir wird wohl alles Bepflanzt??




mein göttgatte hat mich schon öfter gefragt, wann ich die kloschüsseln bepflanze! 



Chrima schrieb:


> bevor ich das nächste Gefäß in den Müll haue seh ich
> es mir noch mal ganz genau an




prima idee! das nächste, was bei mir bepflanzt wird, ist wohl ein topfturm. 



Chrima schrieb:


> ( Freut mich, das scheinbar nicht nur ich, ein Schneckenproblem habe)




dieses jahr ist es wirklich schlimm! durch das nasse frühjahr haben wir in diesem jahr mindestens soviele __ schnecken wie in den 3 jahren vorher zusammen!  von meinen schöööönen neuen sonnenhutsorten, haben nur 2 je eine armselige, angefressene blüte bekommen, die anderen wurden vorher schon kahl rasiert.


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo,

ich entdecke dieses Thema jetzt erst.
Sehr interessant! 

Da liegt noch ein alter Weiden- und Pflaumenstumpf in der Ecke, zwei weitere sehr große Wildkirschenstümpfe plus drei Apfelstümpfe muss ich wegen nöziger Teich-Baufreiheit umgehend ausgraben.2


Da spart mir dein Tipp wenigstens das Lagerfeuer, und gut sieht's obendrein noch aus.

Ich sage einmal DANKE für die gelungenen Fotos, die sagen wie immer mehr als seitenlange Texte.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
ich greif mal den "Topfturm" auf. Hab ich ausprobiert, aber leider haben die Hauswurz dort nicht überlebt, weil die Frostangriffsfläche von allen Seiten den Pflanzen nicht gut getan hat. In einem anderen Topfturm hab ich Ringelblumen und Strandnelken und Campanula in größeren Töpfen, die haben überlebt. Ein großes Problem bei den Türmen ist die Trockenheit. Aber...... sie sehen toll aus.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hier ein Bild vom Topfturm:


----------



## Chrima (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Man ich wünschte mir, ich hätte was von Eurer Kreativität

Habt Ihr schon mal daran gedacht Geld damit zu verdienen??

LG Tina


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Aber Tina,
dann würd es doch keinen Spaß mehr machen 
Dienst ist Dienst und Schnaps ist Schnaps - hat mein Vater immer gesagt.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo ellen 



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> die Frostangriffsfläche von allen Seiten den Pflanzen nicht gut getan hat..




in diese richtung habe ich auch schon überlegt. 
ich glaube, ich werde mich eher drauf beschränken, einjährige blühpflanzen reinzusetzen und entweder den winter über "winterdeko" mit zweigen, hagebutten und co, oder den turm ins gartenhaus packen und im frühjahr wieder aufbauen. 



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Dienst ist Dienst und Schnaps ist Schnaps - hat mein Vater immer gesagt.




recht hatte er! 
ich bleibe auch lieber beim schnaps und überlass das mit dem "dienst" anderen! :sekt


----------



## Eugen (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hi Ellen,

also in meinen Blumentopftürmen ist bis jetzt noch nix erfroren. 





https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5

sie haben nun schon die letzten beiden echt kalten Winter schadlos überstanden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hi Ellen,
solch einen schönen "Topfturm" wollte ich eigentlich auch in diesem Jahr gebaut haben,
bin ich irgendwie nicht zu gekommen.
Dein Exemplar hat mich aber darin bestärkt, es im nächsten Jahr auf alle Fälle anzugehen - 
der schaut nämlich richtig gut aus


----------



## Hexe_Mol (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo eugen 

auch eine sehr schöne topfturm-variante mit eher flacheren töpfen und dafür "gerade aufeinander". ich weiss jetzt so spontan gar nicht, welche turm-version mir besser gefällt  im zweifelsfall muss ich wohl beide varianten in meinem garten unterbringen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Eugen,
der gefällt mir richtig gut, Dein Turm. Wie hoch ist er? Und was hast Du als Mittelstab? Bei mir ist ein Moniereisen drin. Mir ist sonst nichts eingefallen.

@ Anja
Ich glaube, der von Eugen ist besser zu bewässern, bei meinem läuft das Giesswasser oft über.


----------



## Eugen (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hi Ellen,
es gefällt mir,daß dir mein BTT gefällt.  
Als Mittelstab hab ich mir aus nem Baumarkt so "Zierstäbe" geholt.
Das obere Ende ist abschraubbar und man kann so leicht die Töpfe stapeln.
Wie hoch die sind ?  Hmm,hab ich vergessen.
Ich schätz mal den kleinen auf ca 70cm, der andere dürfte ca 100cm haben.

Bewässert werden die Töpfe nicht. Zumindest nicht von mir.
Der Regen reicht immo dicke aus.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Eugen,

na, der ist ja riesig. Dann kann ich auch verstehen, warum Du da nie gießen musst. Da werd ich wohl in größeren Dimensionen denken müssen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



ich glaube, ich muss das thema mal wieder aufwärmen, mir ist nämlich heute - natürlich rein zufällig - etwas zugelaufen ... 

der "schreit" doch gerade zu danach, bepflanzt zu werden, oder? 

 

uta,   was ist denn aus deiner wurzel-bepflanz-aktion geworden?


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Servus Anja

Was Dir alles über den Weg läuft ..... 

Genial ..... 

Mir, eigentlich meiner Gattin in der Arbeit, ist auch "sowas" zugelaufen .....
       
Dieser Baum mußte aus dem Spitalsareal entfernt werden, da __ Hornissen sich darin ein Nest gebaut hatten ..... lt. Auskunft der Spitalsgärtnerei ....


----------



## paper (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja!

Bewundere immer deine bepflanzten Wurzel, einfach toll!

Bin viel unterwegs, mir kommen nur solche unter (klick)http://picasaweb.google.de/kaerntnerin/Baumruinen?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXRkbzBgeeowQE#5522764246962016098

ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass ich doch mal etwas Passenden finde!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo helmut 

mit ein bisschen "nachhilfe" lässt sich der hornissenbaum sicher auch prima bepflanzen und findet dann ein schönes plätzchen an deinem neuen teich! 

"der schrei der weide" ist aber auch klasse!  hab ich das richtig gesehen und der baum steht noch "senkrecht" und ist auch noch am leben?


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Ja, du hast richtig gesehen, Anja ....

 
Hinter den Steinen, die beiden Stämme, daß ist die Weide und macht auf Schattenspender

 
Links im Bild, die ganze Schönheit der Weide

Die Weide steht noch und darf auch bleiben, solange sie mir nicht Ihr Laub gänzlich in den Teich abschüttelt ..... Hoffe auf die Unterstützung des Westwindes, denn dann fällt das Laub nicht in den Teich 

Hmmm ... ob ich den "neuen" Stamm bepflanze, weiß noch nicht, er ist mit dem Schwammerl und den Flechten jetzt schon sehr "Urwüchsig" ... vielleicht die Bruchstelle, mit __ Steinbrech bepflanzt .... mal schauen wie er nach dem Winter aussieht


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Servus Melitta, Servus Anja

Habe Melittas Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen 

"Der Schrei der Weide" ..... da war ja garnet meine gemeint ... sorry, für die Verwechslung :beten

@ Melitta: lebt der wirklich noch , kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen ....


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Digicat schrieb:


> "Der Schrei der Weide" ..... da war ja garnet meine gemeint ... sorry, für die Verwechslung :beten




deine weide ist aber auch superschön! 
gerade an den teich "gehört" für mich irgendeine weide, ich hab ja ne kleine korkenzieherweide dort gepflanzt, aber die muss erst noch nen stück wachsen. 



Digicat schrieb:


> vielleicht die Bruchstelle, mit __ Steinbrech bepflanzt ....




prima idee! 
wenn der stamm relativ schattig liegt, wäre evtl auch schönes __ moos ne alternative. oder vielleicht sternmoos (sagina subulata), was ja gar kein moos ist, aber sehr ähnlich aussieht.


----------



## paper (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Halla Anja u. Helmut,


 die lebt noch,  ich  hab so gezoomt!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Anja, Anja,

.... du bringst mich auf Gedanken... Am Sonntag ist Schönwetter angesagt und keine Übernachtungsgäste.... da sollte man/frau mal in den Wald fahren.

Tolles Stück hast du da gefunden.  
Lässt Du uns am fertigen Objekt teilhaben??


----------



## buddler (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

moin,moin!
bei mir im garten standen zwei dicke baumstümpfe.über lange zeit ärgerte ich mich über den anblick mitten in der wiese.
da hab ich einfach beton angerührt,kaputte mauer-und randsteine steine aus den ecken raus gekramt.
die steine hab ich so gesetzt,dass nieschen entstanden.mit schönen __ muscheln ,kies und steinchen dekoriert.die zwischenräume hab ich dann mit pflanzerde aufgefüllt und mit pflanzen der saison bepflanzt.
so erfreu ich mich immer wieder über einen neuen anblick meines verkleideten baumstamms.
alles wächst ganz gut darin.
gruß jörg


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Vor drei Jahren angelegt auf dem kleinen Anbau am Gartenteich...ein kleiner Sempsgarten.
Mittlererweile hat er sich vorzüglich entwickelt.
Ich werde die Tage mal aktuelle Fotos machen. Hier ein Foto nach dem Anlegen:

 

Und auf einem Steinpfeiler:

 

Habe an jeder Ecke ein paar Semps sitzen..die alle zu fotografieren ist unmöglich 

@Annett: Wie haben sich die Semps von mir bei euch entwickelt? Gibts schon erste Fotos?  Bin mal gespannt wie du sie gepflanzt hast 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## paper (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Daniel tolle Idee, mit der Bepflanzung der Dachpfannen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



jörg, ideen muss man haben! 
ich bin zwar überhaupt kein fan von beton im garten, aber das gesamtbild ist stimmig und passt in die umgebung! 

@ daniel: da ich ein riesengroßer sempervivum-fan bin, freu ich mich natürlich schon auf die angekündigten fotos!  hast du bei den hauswurzen auf den dachpfannen keine probleme damit, dass die pflanzen bei sehr starkem regen runtergespült werden?

mein letzter "finde-stamm" ist auch bepflanzt, allerdings gibts noch kein schönes foto davon , aber dafür gibts fotos von meinem neuen "wildbienenhaus" mit dem bepflanzten dach:

          

die idee dazu habe ich auf www.sempervivum-saxifragen.de (eine absolut sehenswerte seite für hauswurz-fans!  ) entdeckt. design & bauweise habe ich meinem bereits im sommer gebauten vogelhaus angepasst.


----------



## Dodi (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Nabend!

Wow, Ihr seid ja alle kreativ! 

Mittlerweile sind hier schon soviele tolle Ideen zusammen getragen worden, das man seinen Garten völlig umgestalten könnte... 

Weiter so!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> hast du bei den hauswurzen auf den dachpfannen keine probleme damit, dass die pflanzen bei sehr starkem regen runtergespült werden?



Das Dach ist nicht sehr schräg...ich habe damals zusätzlich ein paar Steine und Tonscherben fixiert, somit ist das ganze stabilisiert. Mittlererweile haben die Semps jede menge Wurzeln und halten von alleine


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

*Nachschieb*
Hier noch zwei Semps im Steingarten..sind mittlererweile ca. 10 Jahre alt und schon ziemlich große Polster!


----------



## Nikolai (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



habe die Fugen von der Natursteineinfassung meines Hochteichs im Sommer bepflanzt.
Den Pflanzen gefällt es scheinbar recht gut, sie entwickeln sich prächtig.



 ,  ,  ,  


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## buddler (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo!
die semps gabs vor kurzem bei uns bei li.l im angebot.3 euro mit dem passenden gefäß.
da konnte ich doch nicht nein sagen.
hier mal eine auswahl.
jörg


----------



## Nikolai (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



vieleicht hat ja einer eine gute Iddee. Habe vor Jahren mal mit Beton experimentiert und entspr. Pflanztrog gefertigt, hatte dann aber lange keine Verwendung dafür. Nun steht er an einer schattigen Stelle, Eingesetzte Pflanzen wachsen nur mäßig. Dafür hat er aber nun einen schönen Moosbewuchs.
Wer kann mir Pflanzen empfehlen, die mit den Bedingungen schattig und feucht zurecht kommen? 

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## wateryucca (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Lieber Nikolai!
__ Farne, Farne und nochmals Farne- ich hab so ein schattiges, feuchtes Plätzchen nicht, und würde sofort alle möglichen Farne in verschiedenen Farben reinsetzten(gelbe rote orangene...)

oder Folie rein und Wasserpflanzen!

Toller Trog und spitzen Dekoelement im Garten

Deine wateryucca


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Sehr schön Jörg!
Ich mache mich heute auch mal mit dem Foto bewaffnet auf..


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo wateryucca,

gute Idee. Hätte auch selber drauf kommen können 

Im Garten habe ich __ Hirschzunge und Schriftfarn, brauche da nur ableger nehmen. Wobei ich glaube, daß der Schriftfarn es lieber trockener mag. Wurmfarn und Adlerfarn hätte ich auch, aber die werden ja sehr groß.



> ..... würde sofort alle möglichen __ Farne in verschiedenen Farben reinsetzten(gelbe rote orangene...)



Kannst Du mir noch Andere empfehlen? Farbig wird eigentlich nur der Adlerfarn im Herbst.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## wateryucca (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hi Nikolai!
Da gibt es einen Pflanzenversand der drei oder vier verschiedene Farben anbieten 

z.B.: 'Japanese Painting' ist dunkelblau mit silber

Schmuck-Farn 'Silver Falls® ist überhaupt silber....

irgendwie schaffe ich das verlinken nicht-schreib dir eine PN mit der e-mail Adresse

LG wateryucca

P.S super schöne Farben auf dem Bild!!!


----------



## buddler (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

kopieren und einfügen.dann haben auch andere was davon.
hier zum beispiel:
http://www.baldur-garten.de/produkt...e/Schmuck-Farn+'Japanese+Painting'/detail.jsf
http://www.baldur-garten.de/produkt...Farne/Schmuck-Farn+'Silver+Falls®'/detail.jsf
danke 
jörg


----------



## wateryucca (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Na das hätte ich auch geschafft
Doch glaube ich nicht, dass das hier so erlaubt ist! Oder? - Kann mich auch irren!


----------



## buddler (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

warum nicht?
gehört dir der laden?
mir auch nicht.


----------



## Dodi (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



wateryucca schrieb:


> Na das hätte ich auch geschafft
> Doch glaube ich nicht, dass das hier so erlaubt ist! Oder? - Kann mich auch irren!


 

Hallo, ein Vorname wäre übrigens sehr nett! 

Natürlich darfst Du hier Links einstellen, da gibt es ja kein Copyright zu beachten. 
Nur halt keine Bilder, die rechtlich geschützt sind, aber auch hierzu sind durchaus Links erlaubt. 

Wenn Du Links hier einfügen möchtest, die hier dann als solche nicht direkt erkennbar sind, in dem Du ein bestimmtes Wort kenntlich machst, hinter welchem sich dann der Link verbirgt, gehst Du wie folgt vor:

Wort mit der Maus markieren, dann auf das sich über dem Antwortfeld befindliche Symbol mit der Weltkugel (etwa in der Mitte) anklicken und dann kannst Du den Link einfügen - fertig.

Probiers mal aus - und wenn noch Fragen sind, bitteschön.


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Wateryucca,

ich danke Dir. Werde mich mal umschauen.

Ich habe da noch ein Sorgenkind.
Am Teichrand habe ich eine Betonmauer errichtet. Aus Platzmangel habe ich diese sehr schmal ausgeführt und versucht, eine Natursteinwand nachzubilden, in der Hoffnung, daß sich dort schnell Moose und Flechten einfinden, damit sie natürlicher wirkt.
Seit dem Frühjahr hat sich aber fast gar nichts getan. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man da nachhelfen kann? 

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Dodi (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Nikolai,

Joghurt soll eine gute Hilfe sein, Moss zum wachsen zu bringen.
Das Problem bei Dir ist jedoch, das Du eine senkrechte Mauer hast, und alles durch Regen abgewaschen werden könnte. Aber evtl. könntest Du den zumindest in die Fugen schmieren.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Nikolai,

dauerbewässern bzw. feucht halten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Dank Dodi,

von diversen Lebensmitteln, habe ich auch schon gehört. Wußte nur nicht mehr welche, weil sich die Frage damals noch nicht stellte.
Ich glaube, ich werde hier noch ein paar Vorschläge sammeln (hoffentlich) und es an verschiedenen Stellen ausprobieren. Dann kann ich bestimmt bald einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Andy,
da sind wir schon beim nächsten Thema. Mein Wasserfall entwickelt sich auch nicht so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Die Algenbüschel die als einziges daran wachsen, verhindern eher nur das Plätschern, daß ich gerne hätte.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Hexe_Mol (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



wenn man das ansiedeln von __ moos fördern möchte, hilft neben dem bereits erwähnten joghurt auch buttermilch. 

nikolai, bei deiner mauer scheint mir aber die oberfläche relativ feinporig zu sein und daher nicht gerade zum besiedeln "einzuladen". evtl könntest du mal versuchen, lehm in die ritzen zu schmieren und damit sehr genügsame pflanzen wie z.b mauerpfeffer "reinzupappen". ich glaube ich würde auch mal probieren, lehmpulver mit joghurt, quark oder eben buttermilch anzurühren und damit so ne art "dünner, aber grobporiger putzschicht" auf den beton zu schmieren. damit würdest du einerseits ne etwas gröbere oberflächenstrukktur schaffen, andererseits könntest du auch moos"krümel" mit einmischen und anpappen. 
wenn es überhaupt nicht funktionieren sollte, kannst du immer noch im nächsten jahr den schlauch nehmen und alles wieder abspülen.


----------



## buddler (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

moin!
ich würde es mal mit matten zum verputzen versuchen.
die matten einige zeit mit __ moos etc. kultivieren und dann auf die felsimitation kleben.
mal testen.
gruß jörg


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Nikolai,

die Algenbüschel in Deinem Bachlauf sind ein guter Anfang,
das ganze dauert halt etwas, aber dann wird __ Moos daraus,
war bei meinem Bach auch so.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nikolai (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Andy,

wenn ich das richtig erkenne hast Du Tuff-Gestein verwendet. Das läßt sich gut besiedeln. An anderer Stelle habe ich Sandstein, der eignet sich auch recht gut. Im Wasserfall habe ich vorwiegend hartes Gestein, daß nur wenig Bewuchs zulässt. Aber ich werde demnächst mal gezielter die Sache angehen. Gibt ja noch paar Tricks.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Nikolai,

nö, das ist weißer Loferstein, auch genannt Dachsteinkalk.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nikolai (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Ach sooo!  Trotzdem schön


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Der schönste Stein überhaupt


----------



## Nikolai (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



erst einmal danke für Eure Tips.

Es ist immer wieder schön, wenn man hier auf Gleichgesinnte trifft und mit einem die Macke teilen.
Da das Thema bestimmt noch spannend wird, eröffne ich einen Thread "Experiment Moosansiedlung"
und hoffe auf rege Beteiligung, auch beim Experimentieren.
Für die Doku dazu habe ich heute ein paar Bilder gemacht.

hier ein Auszug davon:

         

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> @ daniel: da ich ein riesengroßer sempervivum-fan bin, freu ich mich natürlich schon auf die angekündigten fotos!



Aber jetzt!
Hat etwas gedauert..aber gestern bin ich dazugekommen aktuelle Fotos zu machen.
Leider hat der nebenstehende Busch einige rote Beerchen aufs Dach gefegt bei dem Sturm..aber lasst euch davon nicht irritieren. Solche Beerchen/oder auch Laub auf dem Dach entferne ich nie, da das wieder neuen Nährboden für die Semps gibt.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

 daniel 

danke für die tollen fotos! 
ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, in welchen ecken und ritzen sich sempervivum noch wohl fühlen!


----------



## buddler (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo Echonopsis!
kennst du den namen der pflanze auf bild 3??
davon hab ich auch ein paar quadratmeter.ich hatte vor sie im nächsten jahr zu teilen und wieder im garten zu verteilen.die haben so schön weiß in diesem jahr geblüht.
danke
jörg


----------



## Digicat (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Servus Jörg

Es könnte sich um "Weiße Fetthenne" (Sedum album) handeln.


----------



## buddler (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

ja genau helmut,das ist die pflanze.
danke dir.
jörg


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Harald baut gerade ein Vogelhaus, dessen Dach dann mit Semps & Co. bepflanzt werden soll.
Welches Substrat sollen wir als "Unterlage" nehmen, damit es auch richtig gut funktioniert?

Der Rohbau ist noch nicht wirklich fertig


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

 eva-maria,

ich weiss gar nicht, wie du auf die idee mit dem vogelhaus gekommen bist 

meine häuschen haben quasi nen "schichtaufbau" aufm dach, der kam natürlich erst an die reihe, nachdem sie seitenleisten dran waren, sonst wäre ja die hälfte wieder abgestürzt....

quer auf die dachbretter habe ich pro dachseite 2 reststücke von ner holzkleiste (die hatte so ca. 2x2cm) genagelt, damit bei richtig starkem regen nichts ins rutschen kommt. darauf kam ein stück vlies (reststück 300er teichvlies) und da drauf dann das pflanzsubstrat. dazu habe ich normale blumenerde mit sand (also in unserem fall normaler gartenboden  ) und isoself-perliten (damit die erde sich nicht zu stark verdichtet) gemischt. dieses substrat habe ich ca. 2-3 cm dick aufgefüllt (hängt natürlich davon ab, wie hoch deine seitenleisten sind) und darauf kam dann nen reststück kokosmatte: diese kokosmatte habe ich am rand und mitten drin an einigen stellen mit relativ langen nägeln (mussten ja quer durch die substratschicht bis ins holzbrett des dachs reichen) festgenagelt und die pflanzen dann durch die maschen "gewurstel" eingepflanzt. 

  im tauschgartenforum gibts nen extra thema dazu mit ganz vielen fotos, da sieht man diesen "dachaufbau" recht gut.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
allerbesten Dank für Deine sehr hilfreichen Erläuterungen.
Und ich werde in dem anderen.... gleich mal nachschauen


----------



## Piddel (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,

:gdaumen ... schöner Beitrag und   Deine Kreativität  !!!

Hast mich wohl angesteckt und ich habe schon die ersten Hölzer aus der Rumpelecke rausgesucht. Wohne direkt an einem großen Waldgebiet mit zahlreichen Mooren. Da habe ich schon viele skurile Hölzer gesehen die für Deko-zwecke in Frage kämen. Also Augenauf halten bei den nächsten Spaziergängen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Da das Thema bestimmt noch spannend wird, eröffne ich einen Thread "Experiment Moosansiedlung"



Also mit Bildern können wir jetzt im Winter nicht dienen ... aber wir haben fast unseren gesamten Teichrand "bemoost", die Feldsteine im Garten und im und am Teich, sowie das im Garten zur Dekoration liegende Holz.

Die Ansiedlung ist nicht problematisch. Wenn man es denn nicht vom benachbarten Bachrand oder der Wiese komplett als "Platten" holen möchte, reicht etwas __ Moos aus. Dieses fein zerreiben und in Jogurt oder Quark streuen und dann mit etwas Wasser verdünnt auf den zu bemoosenden Gegenstand streichen, diesen feucht halten und ... warten. Das klappt hervorragend.

Die "Joghurt-Methode" haben wir vor allem auf Steinen angewandt, die Moosfundstücke vom nahen Bach wachsen jetzt am Teichrand. Der gesamte Uferwall ist damit bewachsen..


----------



## Armatus (9. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo,

ich als totaler Farn-Fan muss sowas natürlich auch gleich in Angriff nehmen 

Hat einer von euch Farn auf seinen Baumstämmen?

LG


----------



## Stoer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,

Ich finde die bepflanzten Hölzer von Dir sehr schön.
Wenn ich manchmal die Größe Deiner Objekte sehe, denke ich du gehst mit einem Caddy spazieren.

Man muß natürlich dafür auch den Blick haben. Zum Glück haben das nur wenige Menschen, sonst würden wir ja nichts mehr finden.

Ich suche, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt Schwemmholz und höre mir dann die dummen Sprüche wie " Du sammelst wohl Brennholz ! " an. Ich reagiere darauf nur mit einem lächeln.
Wenn die Objekte dann gesäubert, arrangiert und platziert sind, kommt der berühmte WOW-Effekt von den Besuchern.
Ich habe Schwemmhölzer im Haus und im Garten platziert.

Anbei ein Foto von den Schwemmhölzern im Garten.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Stoer schrieb:


> Wenn ich manchmal die Größe Deiner Objekte sehe, denke ich du gehst mit einem Caddy spazieren..




das nicht ganz, aber meistens mit dem fahrrad und oft ist es dann so, dass der findling aufs fahrrad darf und ich nebenher trotten muss. 



Piddel schrieb:


> :gdaumen ... schöner Beitrag und   Deine Kreativität  !!!




danke für die "blumen", ich konnte leider nicht früher antworten, war im krankenhaus



Piddel schrieb:


> Hast mich wohl angesteckt und ich habe schon die ersten Hölzer aus der Rumpelecke rausgesucht. Wohne direkt an einem großen Waldgebiet mit zahlreichen Mooren. Da habe ich schon viele skurile Hölzer gesehen die für Deko-zwecke in Frage kämen. Also Augenauf halten bei den nächsten Spaziergängen.




na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann wir die ersten fotos zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Dodi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,

schön, dass Du wieder gesund und hier bist!


----------



## Echinopsis (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

..na, hoffentlich gehts dirs gesundheitlich wieder gut!
Habe die Hexe hier schon vermisst 

Gestern habe ich angefangen wieder ein bisschen an einem Hochbeet zu bauen, dieses mal mit Schiefer und Semps...und eine Bestellung für ein paar nette winterharte Sachen ist die Tage auch rausgegangen.


----------



## Piddel (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,

na denn ist ja die Hexen-Kreativ-Küche wieder geöffnet....

Gesundheitlich wünsche ich Dir weiterhin alles Gute.

LG Peter


----------



## Hexe_Mol (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



bei sovielen guten wünschen muss frau ja wieder gesund werden! 

die hexenkreativ-stube wird wohl witterungsbedingt noch ne weile pause haben bzw. sich aufs "vom-sofa-aus-pläne-schmieden" beschränken und auch was die bepflanzten wurzeln angeht, ist noch weitgehend "winterruhe" im garten. lediglich die tripmadam hier treibt schon fleissig:


----------



## Hexe_Mol (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



wenn ich ein geständnis ablege, bekomm ich dann mildernde umstände? :beten
ich habe nämlich mal wieder beute gemacht... allerdings ausnahmsweise nicht zum bepflanzen...

 

dieses schön bemooste holzstück musste einfach mit. zumal genau an der stelle im teich immer noch ein stück folie rausschaute (nahtstelle der ufermatte und die wollte dort irgendwie nicht so halten wie sie sollte). alle bisherigen versuche, diese nahtstelle zu verkleben und mit nem dicken stein zu kaschieren, schlugen fehl, aber jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut. 

und für diesen "knubbsel" findet sich bestimmt auch noch nen passender platz im teich oder bach-bereich!


----------



## Chrima (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,

Ist ja super was du da wieder "gefunden" hast
Und noch viel besser find ich das du den ersten Stamm nicht mehr Bepflanzen mußt.
Das hat diesmal die Natur für dich erledigt

LG Tina


----------



## Nikolai (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo,
mir geht es so wie Anja, Ich halte ständig Ausschau nach dekorativen Holzstücken und Anderem. 
Statt Schaufensterbummel, sind wir früher immer mit dem Kinderwagen durch den Wald geschoben. Das war sehr praktisch, aber heute wo die Kinder groß sind muß ich die Teile selber schleppen.

Wurzeln sind eine schöne Dekoration für den Garten und Teich, am Ufer, oder auch unter Wasser.
Moorkienholz ist da besonders geeignet. In tausenden von Jahren vom Torf konserviert sind sie besonders haltbar und haben eine schöne Färbung. Oft noch vom Wasser getränkt, sind diese auch unter Wasser leicht zu plazieren.
Hier am Steinhuder Meer, direkt vor meiner Haustür, haben wir ein riesiges Torfabbaugebiet. Nicht gerade erfreulich, aber eine unerschöpfliche Quelle für Wurzelhölzer.

        

Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. Schließlich kann man nicht alle mitnehen.
Die zwei habe ich mir heute gesichert.

  

Mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ein wenig bearbeitet, kommt auch das rötliche Holz wieder zum Vorschein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Glückwunsch Nikolai, da sitzt Du ja direkt an der "Quelle".
Die sehen richtig toll aus!
Hier gibts leider nicht so tolle Stücke...muss aber auch mal wieder Ausschau halten!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



wow, die moorwurzeln sind ja superspitzenklasse!  

ich glaube ich muss dich mal besuchen kommen....  mitm großen auto und nem noch größeren anhänger dran...


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



für alle wurzel-verrückten - und die, die es werden wollen - gibts nächste woche einen themenchatabend


----------



## buddler (26. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

@nikolai
jetzt werd ich aber neidisch
hast du ne ahnung, was man dafür im aquaristikladen zahlt??????????????
mich würd man aus dem moor nicht so schnell wieder raus bekommen
gruß jörg


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. März 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Nikolai,
das wäre ja vll. sogar eine "kleine Geschäftsidee" 
Schön abgestrahlte Hölzer für Aquarien, Teiche oder Terrarien anbieten...sein Hobby läßt man sich ja doch was kosten.


----------



## danyvet (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hach! Ich bin schon so aufgeregt! Ich hab heute in der Mittagspause bei der Hunderunde 2 ideale Baumstämme/Äste gefunden: Entrindet, innen hohl (d.h. leicht zu transportieren) und ein ganz kleine wenig gewunden/knorrig (sprich Astlöcher). Sooooo schön! Keine Ahnung, von welchem Baum. In der Umgebung stehen fast nur Kastanien und noch ein paar andere, die __ Ahorn-ähnliche Blätter haben, aber noch gaanz kleine Blätter (die Kastanien blühen schon fast und haben schon riesige Blätter). Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich die nehmen darf, da liegen ganz viele Baumstämme, durchgeschnitten, herum. Das Grundstück ist ein öffentlicher "Park", eine riesige Grünfläche/Auwald mitten in Wien. Ich weiß nicht, ob das abgeholt werden würde, oder ob sie es als Totholz liegen lassen würden, denn man kann einige Baumstämme sehen, die schon lange dort liegen, die schon von niedrigeren Pflanzen überwuchert sind.
Ich frag gar nicht lang, sondern park mich dort ein und nehme sie einfach. Wenn mich jemand aufhält, dann tu ich ganz auf unschuldig  Hoffentlich passen beide ins Auto rein, einer ist ziemlich groß 
Sollte ich es schaffen, werde ich natürlich dann ein Foto hier reinstellen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hi dany 

viel erfolg!

eine freundin von mir hat in solchen fällen einen sehr schönen ausdruck.... "diese oder jene pflanze / wurzel / was-auch-immer habe ich dort weggefunden"...   

viel spaß beim wegfinden!


----------



## Nikolai (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo,

war heute mal wieder auf Exkursion im Moor.
Hat auch ein wenig beklemmendes Gefühl und es befällt einen ein wenig Endzeit-Stimmung, aber die bizarren Wurzelgebilde haben es mir angetan.
Schade nur, dass die wenigsten davon brauchbar sind. Entweder sind sie bereits morsch, oder sie sind zu groß, oder aber sie wurden von den Maschienen zu sehr gehechselt. Aber der Anblick allein ist schon faszinierend und sicher einige Fotos wert.

         

Für die Natur ist das ein herber Einschnitt. Zum Glück konnte man dem Abbaubetrieb einige Auflagen machen. Es bleiben breite naturbelassene Streifen stehen, in die sich __ Eidechsen und Kreuzottern zurückziehen können. Abgebaute Flächen werden renaturisiert.

  

Die ersten Pioniere sind auch schon wieder da.

 

Naja wer Blumenerde kauft, darf sich dann darüber auch nicht beklagen.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Springmaus (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

@ Nicolai

hallo,

hier un die Ecke sieht es genauso aus !  Da bekomm ich auch meine Wurzeln


----------



## danyvet (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hier meine ersten 2 gefladerten Prachtexemplare 
Der große ging sich so gerade noch aus in meinem kleinen Felicia  beim schalten auf den 5. Gang war er ein bisschen im Weg 
Ich bin noch nicht sicher, wie ich sie wo hin drapiere, da muss ich noch ein bisschen drüber grübeln und probieren.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Servus Dany

Super Fundstücke 

Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt wo sie dann im Teich liegen


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

 zusammen,

ich hatte es Anja ja schon länger versprochen...hier also meine Beute von der Börse in Wiesbaden letzten Samstag, zwei sehr schöne Cristate Sempervivum.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Echinopsis schrieb:


> hier also meine Beute von der Börse in Wiesbaden letzten Samstag, zwei sehr schöne Cristate Sempervivum.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

So habe ich auch geschaut, als ich gesehen hatte, dass die nur 2 Euro pro Topf kosten


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



hier mal ein aktuelles foto meiner "dienstältesten" mit sempervivum und sedum bepflanzten wurzel am teichrand.

 

auch die anderen "wurzel- und dachbewohner" haben den winter gut überstanden


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Wunderschön liebe Anja! Einfach nur traumhaft!


----------



## steingärtner (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo,

nun muss ich mich doch auch mal outen im Clup der Jäger und Sammler - bin ja jeden Tag mit meinen Hunden im Wald unterwegs und da gibts sooo viel schönes ... nur leider sehr oft einfach zu groß und zu schwer zum Mitnehmen. Aber einiges trage ich auch nach Hause:


----------



## steingärtner (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Nachtrag:
Ich hab mir schon einige Objekte ausgeguckt, da wo man relativ nah mit dem Auto rankommt - wird demnächst in Angriff genommen!

Grüße aus dem hohen  trockenen Norden,
Marion


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

 marion

wow, da hast du ja auch einige schöne "fundstücke".  besonders gut gefällt mir die "schale" auf den bildern 2 bis 5, die ist superklasse! 



steingärtner schrieb:


> da wo man relativ nah mit dem Auto rankommt




ich hatte letztes jahr nen supertollen "halbhohlen" stamm entdeckt, der aber leider so weit in der "wildnis" lag, dass man mit dem auto nichtmal in die nähe gekommen wäre.  als ich göga dann vorgeschlagen habe, mich nach nem forstarbeiter mit rückepferd umzuschauen, damit dieser uns den stamm bis an die nächste straße zieht, hat er mir mit ner einweisung ins irrenhaus gedroht! :evil

ich versteh überhaupt nicht, wieso....


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Auf Baumstamm- und Wurzelsuche muss ich mich auch noch begeben. Das wollte ich eigendlich heute nachmittag machen aber derzeit regnet es hier...

Ein paar Pflanzen von den letztgenannten hab ich aber auch schon am Teich und anderswo stehen. Egal ob alte Betontröge, ausrangierte Küchengefäße, tolle Natursteine oder Tontöpfe das kann alles verwendet werden... Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder rein speziell fürs Hexchen.


----------



## Chrima (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Pyro
Superschön,wie lange haste die beiden Wurze auf Bild 2,schon in der Schale??
Die sehen ja aus,als ob sie schon immer zusammen gehören
LG Tina


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Chrima schrieb:


> Hallo Pyro
> Superschön,wie lange haste die beiden Wurze auf Bild 2,schon in der Schale??
> Die sehen ja aus,als ob sie schon immer zusammen gehören
> LG Tina



Das war mal so ne Pfanne für die Bratröhre... keine Ahnung wie viele Jahre das schon so ist... 4, 5, 6 ... ??? Eine halbe Ewigkeit auf jeden Fall.


Im Bild 3 der Stein ist von meinem alten Teich, dieser Naturstein mit den Steingewächsen sollte ungefähr 15-18 Jahre alt sein.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





pyro schrieb:


> Auf Baumstamm- und Wurzelsuche muss ich mich auch noch begeben.




ich brauche auch dringend "nachschub". aber nebenan im outback hab ich schon so oft gestöbert, da ist inzwischen nichts passendes mehr zu finden, also muss ich mein beute-revier wohl erweitern. 



pyro schrieb:


> Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder rein speziell fürs Hexchen.




  die fotos sind alle klasse, aber der sempervivum-auflauf auf bild 2, hat es mir auch ganz besonders angetan!


----------



## steingärtner (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ich hatte letztes jahr nen supertollen "halbhohlen" stamm entdeckt, der aber leider so weit in der "wildnis" lag, dass man mit dem auto nichtmal in die nähe gekommen wäre.  als ich göga dann vorgeschlagen habe, mich nach nem forstarbeiter mit rückepferd umzuschauen, damit dieser uns den stamm bis an die nächste straße zieht, hat er mir mit ner einweisung ins irrenhaus gedroht! :evil
> 
> ich versteh überhaupt nicht, wieso....



 die Idee könnte glatt von mir stammen, hab auch schon überlegt, vielleicht mal ne Sackkarre oder nen Bollerwagen mit in den Wald zu nehmen 

Hab heute noch ein paar Fotos von meinem anderen Prachtstück gemacht. Hab ihn mit Kies befüllt, muss aber noch bepflanzen:


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Servus Marion

 Sehr schön


----------



## Hexe_Mol (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo marion 

der stamm ist ja auch klasse!  hast du schon ne idee, was du reinpflanzen möchtest?

hier gabs heute auch wieder "nachwuchs"  und auf wunsch einiger foris gibts diesmal nicht nur nen fertiges foto, sondern ne "entstehungsgeschichte". 

so sah "es" gestern aus:

 

nach und nach entstehen die pflanzöffnungen

   

frisch geölt beim sonnenbad 

 

fertig


----------



## danyvet (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

sieht seeeehr hübsch aus!! 
womit ölst du die denn? und warum?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





danyvet schrieb:


> womit ölst du die denn? und warum?




mit nem farblosen 0815-holzöl für den aussenbereich. 
ich öle auch nur "findlinge", die keine rinde haben. zum einen kommt für meinen geschmack das holz schöner zur geltung, zum anderen bilde ich mir ein, es wäre besser geschützt, auch wenn das eher nen "bauchgefühl" ist.


----------



## steingärtner (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> der stamm ist ja auch klasse!  hast du schon ne idee, was du reinpflanzen möchtest?



Hi Anja,
ich denke, die Hauswurzchen sind eigentlich ideal für diese Stämme, aber ich muss mal sehen, dass ich noch ein paar andere Sorten bekomme. Die, die ich habe wachsen zwar überall bei mir rund ums Haus, aber immer die gleichen ist halt langweilig.



> frisch geölt beim sonnenbad



Dein neuer Stamm ist wieder sehr gut gelungen, wobei ichs lieber so urig (so, wie die Natur es gerichtet hat) mag.

Ich war heute auch wieder in Sachen Baumsuche unterwegs. Da war nämlich die Schranke zum Waldweg auf, und da hab ich gleich ein paar schöne große Wurzeln an den Wegrand gezerrt. Musste dann allerdings erst die Hundis nach Hause bringen, um diese Riesenteile ins Auto zu bekommen. An der Schranke steht zwar ein Schild 'Zufahrt nur zur Holzabfuhr', aber was anderes wollte ich ja auch nicht 

Ich werd morgen ein paar Fotos von meinen neuen Errungenschaften machen.

LG, Marion


----------



## Hexe_Mol (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





steingärtner schrieb:


> die Hauswurzchen sind eigentlich ideal für diese Stämme,




ich mische meistens hauswurze mit verschiedenen eher niedrigen sedumarten. dadurch kommt ein bisschen höhe und abwechsluns rein und von der art her passen diese pflanzen ja super zusammen! bei nicht ganz so sonnigen standorten kommt auch gerne mal eine steinbrechart dazu. 



> aber ich muss mal sehen, dass ich noch ein paar andere Sorten bekomme.




 schau doch mal in mein profil, evtl fällg dir ja was auf? 



> Dein neuer Stamm ist wieder sehr gut gelungen, wobei ichs lieber so urig (so, wie die Natur es gerichtet hat) mag.




ich mag es schon naturbelassen auch am liebsten. aber da dieser stamm bereits rindenlos war, habe ich ihn mit farblosem holzöl eingelassen, um ihn etwas länger haltbar zu machen. in spätestens 2-3 wochen sieht man davon aber nichts mehr, das wirkt nur ganz neu etwas "angemalt". 

meine riesenwurzel knorz hatte ich letztes jahr auch vorm bepflanzen eingeölt und er sieht trotzdem nach "natur pur" aus:

     



> An der Schranke steht zwar ein Schild 'Zufahrt nur zur Holzabfuhr', aber was anderes wollte ich ja auch nicht



 du hast dich also genau an die vorgaben gehalten, so ist es "brav"!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
hab gerade Dein letztes Werk begutachtet,
schaut super aus, 
Meine Frau bepflanzt auch gerade alle möglichen Sachen (alter Bergschuh/Bratenraine) mit
Hauswurzen, ich muss auch mal am Wochenende, eine Wanderung zum nahegelegenen
Bach machen und Wurzeln suchen.
LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Wieder wunderschöne neue Bilder Anja...wann gibts mehr???


----------



## steingärtner (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> schau doch mal in mein profil, evtl fällg dir ja was auf?



Hallo Anja,
dein Profil, insbesondere deine homepage ist sehr interessant toll, da werd ich gleich mal etwas tiefer einsteigen 



> meine riesenwurzel knorz hatte ich letztes jahr auch vorm bepflanzen eingeölt und er sieht trotzdem nach "natur pur" aus:



 ja, dein Knorz sieht wirklich super toll aus - 'Natur Pur'. Mal schauen, ob ich meine neuen Wurzeln auch so toll hinbekomme. Hab leider heute noch keine Fotos gemacht, aber morgen bestimmt!

Gruß, Marion


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



 für die "virtuellen blumen". 



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Meine Frau bepflanzt auch gerade alle möglichen Sachen (alter Bergschuh/Bratenraine) mit Hauswurzen,




ja, alte küchenutensilien finde ich dafür auch total klasse!  leider bekommt man die inzwischen kaum noch als "ramsch" aufm trödel, sondern eher mit dem stempel "antik" und dann sind auch die preise sehr antik! 



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Wieder wunderschöne neue Bilder Anja...wann gibts mehr???




oller nimmersatt! 
ich befürchte, das wird dauern, da ich keinen bepflanzbaren "knubbsel" mehr habe und heute nach berlin muss. erfahrungsgemäß liegen mitten aufm alexanderplatz oder in der friedrichstraße ebenso selten "knubbsel" herum, wie vorm brandenburger tor oder am reichstag. 

aber dafür kommt morgen oder am montag ne lieferung aus slowenien hier an... 



steingärtner schrieb:


> dein Profil, insbesondere deine homepage ist sehr interessant toll, da werd ich gleich mal etwas tiefer einsteigen




viel spaß dabei!




steingärtner schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob ich meine neuen Wurzeln auch so toll hinbekomme. Hab leider heute noch keine Fotos gemacht, aber morgen bestimmt!




na aber hoffenltich! sonst gibts irgendwann  statt


----------



## steingärtner (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> na aber hoffenltich! sonst gibts irgendwann  statt



Hallo Anja, bitte nicht , hab ja auch brav die Fotos gemacht 

Mit deiner Seite muss ich mich allerdings noch mal in Ruhe beschaftigen, hab diese Woche wenig Zeit 

Das ist der Riese:

 
 

und das ist das zweite Stück meiner Holzabfuhr:

 
 

Nächste Woche werde ich die beiden mal etwas herrichten.

Gruß, Marion


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo marion 

wow, die sind ja beide superschick!  da bin ich schon total gespannt auf fotos, wie du sie nach und nach "hübsch machst" und bepflanzt!  

wie erwartet hab ich gestern keine fundstücke aus berlin mitgebracht  und die nächsten tage hab ich wohl auch keine zeit auf die jagd zu gehen. ich muss mich erstmal mit den frost-todesfällen in meinem garten befassen, da sieht es zum  aus nach der letzten eisnacht.


----------



## Nikolai (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

nicht am Teichrand und auch nicht im Garten, nur so zur Inspiration

   

wenn man doch so etwas auch selber so arangieren könnte :?

und der kleine Elch im Wasser überraschte mich dann sehr  :shock

 


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Hexe_Mol (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*





Nikolai schrieb:


> wenn man doch so etwas auch selber so arangieren könnte :?




sehr schöne fotos! toll

aber warum sollte man das nicht selbst arrangieren können?  von der größe her natürlich an den eigenen teich angepasst und in diesem fall würde ich wohl auch versuchen, nen hartholz-stamm-stück aufzutreiben, damit es länger hält, aber dann stelle ich mir das nicht soooo schwierig vor.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,

um das  umzusetzen, was mir in der Natur so begegnet, ist mein Garten viiiiiiiiiiiel zu klein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## shake (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Vorallem für den Elch ist jeder Gartenteich zu klein, oder?  Sehr tolle Fotos von allen! Hach, ich suche auch ständig nach so tollen Ästen und Wurzeln im Wald, bin aber lange nicht so erfolgreich.


----------



## danyvet (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

@Nikolai: Man sieht das am Foto nicht so gut. Wie tief ist denn das Wasser, wo der Baumstamm war? Ist der frei geschwommen oder am Grund aufgelegen? Schaut super aus! Und solche __ Binsen hab ich zu Hauf, und wie sich die vermehren...  könnt ich direkt verwerten, diese Anregung


----------



## Nikolai (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Dany,
mein Eindruck war, dass er mehr schwimmt als aufliegt. Sicher hat er aber Bodenkontakt, so dass er nicht abtreibt.
Ja dieses Bild hat mich auch sehr inspiriert. Bisher hatte ich beim Bepflanzen von Hölzern auch eher an Moose, Semps und Steinbrechgewächse gedacht. Ich glaube in Kleinformat könnte es auch etwas für meinen Teich sein.
Zur Zeit habe ich eine Wurzel im Teich treiben, die einfach nicht untergeht (zur Not bekommt sie eine Schwimmhilfe), muß mir nur noch die passenden Pflanzen besorgen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Ach ja,
ein schönes Stück Wurzelholz hatte ich auch noch gefunden. Die große Aushöhlung wäre sicher gut zu Bepflanzen. Aber es war verdammt schwer. Keine Chance das nach Hause zu bekommen. Die Säge brachte mich auch nicht wirklich weiter, zumal ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, wo ich etwas absäge. Nun habe ich es ersteinmal in die Sonne gelegt. Trocken ist es bestimmt leichter und die Stelle habe ich mir gut gemerkt.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Senta (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Guten Morgen zusammen...

Ich sehe, hier bei Euch sind die aktuellsten Beiträge, doch passt wahrscheinlich mein Hilferuf hier nicht so ganz rein.
Bitee VERZEIHT mir....

Ich suche AUßER den online Shop Natur-Lehm (der ist mal richtig teuer), eine möglichkeit, LEHMPULVER, zu erwerben.
Ich habe keine Kois oder andere Fische im Teich.
Suche normales gutes u. GÜNSTIGES Lehmpulver zu kaufen und finde einfach nichts außer Terrarien-Zubehör, was mir einfach zu teuer ist.

Ich möchte gerne meinen Teichboden bepflanzen.
Meine Wasserpflanzen liegen momentan in der Küche, in rießen Schalen verteilt damit ich die Zeit überbrücken kann bis der Boden fertig ist.

Kann mir jemand von Euchmit Internet-Links, Namen von Lehmpulver etc., weiterhelfen?

Ich wäre überglücklich.

P.S. Deine Wurzeln sind der KNALLER


----------



## Nikolai (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Senta,

versuch es doch einmal mit Modellierlehm. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch ein natürliches Vorkommen in der Nähe. Flach ausgewalzt an der Sonne oder im Backofen trocknen und dann zerstampfen, oder gleich feucht einarbeiten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Hexe_Mol (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

hallo senta 

erstmal :willkommen hier im forum bei den teichverrückten. 

auch wenn deine frage hier wirklich falsch ist, ich hab dir ne email mit einer bezugsquelle geschrieben.  hoffentlich hilft es dir weiter! 

so und ich werde mich jetzt aufs fahrrad schwingen. ich höre nämlich kettensägen und muss natürlich sofort herausfinden, was da so für stamm-teile anfallen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*



naaaaachschub. 

 

dieses stammstück hatte ich schon monatelang hier rumliegen, aber da es __ esche - also hartholz - ist, hat meine gewohnte aushöhl-technik leider versagt.  jetzt hat mir gestern nen ganz lieber freund mit der kettensäge die passende pflanzmulde geschnitten und natürlich haben gleich ein paar der semps von volkmar schara dort ein neues zuhause gefunden. :troet


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hallo Anja,
schaut wie immer super aus 
Bin auch gerade voll auf dem Hauswurzen - Trip
LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bepflanzte Wurzeln / Baumstämme am Teichrand & im Garten*

Hast Du überhaupt noch Platz was aufzustellen Anja?


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Okt. 2016)

Manche alte Beiträge muss man einfach mal wieder hoch zerren


Echinopsis schrieb:


> zwei sehr schöne Cristate Sempervivum.


Was ist aus den Cristaten geworden. Kindeln die weiter so ? Hast du mal aktuelle Bilder? Dir ist schon klar das ich dich an schnorren möchte . 


Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade voll auf dem Hauswurzen - Trip


Dito
                





Nikolai schrieb:


> Stelle habe ich mir gut gemerkt.


Nikolai, wenn du hier ab und zu noch mal rein schaust? Wo am Steinhuder Meer hast du den Torfabbau bzw. Wo liegt den das Wurzelmoorholz . Könnte noch was für Teich und Aquarium gebrauchen.


----------

